# Ho bisogno di dirlo



## Non Registrato (17 Marzo 2012)

Tradisco il mio uomo.
ho perso la testa! sto bene con il mio uomo, non mi manca nulla e non so perchè vado a letto con un'altro.
solo per sesso?  il sesso con lui è fantastico...ma non solo...sono arrivata a esser gelosa del mio amante...i sensi di colpa mi uccidono e nonostante tutto continuo a tradire..continuo a pensare all'altro, sentirlo, vederlo.
non riesco ad immaginare la mia vita senza il mio fidanzato, un domani voglio anche sposarlo però non mi spiego il mio comportamento.
provo dei veri sentimenti per entrambi, una cosa del genere non mi è mai capitata.
ho tentato di chiudere con l'amante...ma non riesco. quando non c'è mi manca! 
l'unica amica a cui ho confidato tutto giustamente non approva e non capisce ciò che faccio..e non mi sa dare consigli! quello che mi chiedo io e se mai riuscirò a lasciare l'amante e vivere la mia vita con il mio uomo tenendomi dentro questo enorme segreto!
nessuno dei due si merita quello che sto facendo.


----------



## Hallogoodbye (17 Marzo 2012)

*Pensa*

Forse inconsciamente stai cercando di dire a te stessache se lui è il tuo uomo, tu non sei la sua donna.

Tu vorresti stare ancora con lui se facesse quel che fai tu?


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Marzo 2012)

Hallogoodbye ha detto:


> Forse inconsciamente stai cercando di dire a te stessache se lui è il tuo uomo, tu non sei la sua donna.
> 
> Tu vorresti stare ancora con lui se facesse quel che fai tu?


assolutamente no...io non perdonerei il tradimento...ma tradisco..che mi succede...


----------



## contepinceton (17 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> assolutamente no...io non perdonerei il tradimento...ma tradisco..che mi succede...



Ma come non possiamo perdonare a noi stessi...
Quello che non perdoniamo agli altri?
Mah...


----------



## HalloGooobye (17 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> assolutamente no...io non perdonerei il tradimento...ma tradisco..che mi succede...


Vuoi essere come non vorresti essere per assumerti la "colpa" di far finire una relazione che definisci perfetta, ma con tutta evidenza perfetta non è.


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma come non possiamo perdonare a noi stessi...
> Quello che non perdoniamo agli altri?
> Mah...


infatti non so come perdonerò ciò che sto facendo a me stessa...non riesco a fare a meno di nessuno dei due...e questa situazione mi uccide...sto facendo solo del male a me stessa e prendo in giro due persone...ma non riesco a smettere...


----------



## contepinceton (17 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> infatti non so come perdonerò ciò che sto facendo a me stessa...non riesco a fare a meno di nessuno dei due...e questa situazione mi uccide...sto facendo solo del male a me stessa e prendo in giro due persone...ma non riesco a smettere...


Ma posso chiederti quanti anni hai e a che punto sei della tua maturazione affettiva?


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma posso chiederti quanti anni hai e a che punto sei della tua maturazione affettiva?


26.... ragiono cosi perchè sono immatura?


----------



## contepinceton (17 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> 26.... ragiono cosi perchè sono immatura?


No perchè sei giovane!


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No perchè sei giovane!


probabile...ma non è una scusa!


----------



## ferita (17 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Tradisco il mio uomo.
> ho perso la testa! sto bene con il mio uomo, non mi manca nulla e non so perchè vado a letto con un'altro.
> solo per sesso?  il sesso con lui è fantastico...ma non solo...sono arrivata a esser gelosa del mio amante...i sensi di colpa mi uccidono e nonostante tutto continuo a tradire..continuo a pensare all'altro, sentirlo, vederlo.
> non riesco ad immaginare la mia vita senza il mio fidanzato, un domani voglio anche sposarlo però non mi spiego il mio comportamento.
> ...



E' una passione che prima o dopo perderà intensità.
Vivila, tanto sono convinta che non possiamo fermarti con i nostri consigli, però non farti beccare da tuo marito perchè poi perdi tutto per una stronzata. 
Che è una stronzata te ne renderai conto...vedrai.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> E' una passione che prima o dopo perderà intensità.
> Vivila, tanto sono convinta che non possiamo fermarti con i nostri consigli, però non farti beccare da tuo marito perchè poi perdi tutto per una stronzata.
> Che è una stronzata te ne renderai conto...vedrai.


Non mi pare che sia sposata no?
Ma che abbia come dire due fidanzati...
Ognuno ha insaputa dell'altro!
O sbaglio?

Ferita tu sei una donna matura!

Ora vediamo come è la tua affettività dopo tutto quel che hai vissuto e come è questa di una giovane donna.


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> E' una passione che prima o dopo perderà intensità.
> Vivila, tanto sono convinta che non possiamo fermarti con i nostri consigli, però non farti beccare da tuo marito perchè poi perdi tutto per una stronzata.
> Che è una stronzata te ne renderai conto...vedrai.


non sono sposata...sono fidanzata da 6 anni! l'altro sa che sono fidanzata...non credo sai sia una questione di età o di essere sposati o no..ho comunque tradito e se l'ho fatto una volta...al momento non voglio perdere nessuno dei due..ma è insostenibile la cosa..non la vivi in pieno...sensi di colpa, bugie...e vedere l'altro che soffre perchè mi vorrebbe mi fa male!


----------



## Sole (17 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> 26.... ragiono cosi perchè sono immatura?


No. Ci sono persone che a 40 anni continuano a tradire sostenendo che non perdonerebbero mai un tradimento.

La realtà è che l'indulgenza che abbiamo nei confronti di noi stessi, non la usiamo con gli altri. E non è vero che non riuscirai a perdonarti. Ti perdonerai eccome.


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Marzo 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> No. Ci sono persone che a 40 anni continuano a tradire sostenendo che non perdonerebbero mai un tradimento.
> 
> La realtà è che l'indulgenza che abbiamo nei confronti di noi stessi, non la usiamo con gli altri. E non è vero che non riuscirai a perdonarti. Ti perdonerai eccome.


Sole...... mano concessa!
E pure tutto il resto, se lo vuoi! :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (17 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> non sono sposata...sono fidanzata da 6 anni! l'altro sa che sono fidanzata...non credo sai sia una questione di età o di essere sposati o no..ho comunque tradito e se l'ho fatto una volta...al momento non voglio perdere nessuno dei due..ma è insostenibile la cosa..non la vivi in pieno...sensi di colpa, bugie...e vedere l'altro che soffre perchè mi vorrebbe mi fa male!


Sto macinando...
Perchè hai aperto uno squarcio nel mio passato...
Uhm...sai quante quando ero all'università avevano il moroso ufficiale da tanti anni al paesello...e durante la settimana...con qualche compagno di corso...uhm...dei si era giovani...

Poi c'era una che era di una furbizia rara...
Si incappricciava di uno...chiedeva pausa di riflessione al moroso storico...così poi durante la pausa ufficialmente non erano assieme e si faceva la sua storietta, in genere due mesi, poi tornava assieme con il moroso ufficiale...

Ma a quei tempi...io ehm...poveraccio che sono...credevo che fosse normale così eh?

Mia moglie quella volta dopo essere entrata nel marasma...
Insomma si diede un stand by di due mesi in cui fanculo tutti...e poi sistemò le sue faccende eh?

Ma il tuo è un caso tipico...di una che si trova il moroso troppo giovane...e scopre dopo che il mondo è vario...


----------



## Sole (17 Marzo 2012)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Sole...... mano concessa!
> E pure tutto il resto, se lo vuoi! :mrgreen:


Lo voglio


----------



## Tebe (17 Marzo 2012)

io non ho capito qual'è il vero problema.
I sensi di colpa?
Il perdono a se stessi e non all'altro eventualmente?
Innamorata di entrambi???


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Marzo 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Lo voglio


Adesso glielo spieghi te a mia moglie il mio sorriso ebete eh!


----------



## contepinceton (17 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> io non ho capito qual'è il vero problema.
> I sensi di colpa?
> Il perdono a se stessi e non all'altro eventualmente?
> Innamorata di entrambi???


Tebe...aiutiamo questa povera ragazza!:carneval::carneval:

Si fa presto a dire...innamorati...no?


----------



## Tebe (17 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tebe...aiutiamo questa povera ragazza!:carneval::carneval:
> 
> Si fa presto a dire...innamorati...no?


Conte. Nelle questioni di corna sempre presente.
Ma non vorrei cominciare  a scrivere il mio pensiero sbagliando il bersaglio.
e poi te la dico tutta...non ho molta simpatia per chi tradisce e non perdonerebbe un tradimento...


----------



## contepinceton (17 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Conte. Nelle questioni di corna sempre presente.
> Ma non vorrei cominciare  a scrivere il mio pensiero sbagliando il bersaglio.
> e poi te la dico tutta...non ho molta simpatia per chi tradisce e non perdonerebbe un tradimento...


Estremamente positivo direi...no?:up:
Ma l'eogismo è na bruta bestia!


----------



## Flavia (17 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Conte. Nelle questioni di corna sempre presente.
> Ma non vorrei cominciare  a scrivere il mio pensiero sbagliando il bersaglio.*
> e poi te la dico tutta...non ho molta simpatia per chi tradisce e non perdonerebbe un tradimento*...


eppure è il pensiero di molte persone: "io posso, tu no!"
un pochettino incoerente questa filosofia di vita


----------



## Tebe (17 Marzo 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> eppure è il pensiero di molte persone: "io posso, tu no!"
> un pochettino incoerente questa filosofia di vita


Non trovo sia incoerente. Trovo sia proprio meschino.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non trovo sia incoerente. Trovo sia proprio meschino.


Ma dei no? é giovine...si farà...
Tanto prima o poi tutti ci troviamo difronte ad un torto che mai avremo pensato di poter perdonare no?


----------



## Flavia (17 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non trovo sia incoerente. Trovo sia proprio meschino.


si tra le altre cose è meschino, conocordo


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Marzo 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> eppure è il pensiero di molte persone: "io posso, tu no!"
> un pochettino incoerente questa filosofia di vita


Molto più diffusa di quanto non si voglia ammettere. Si pretende sempre di poter giudicare gli altri ed aver altrettanto diritto di avvallare scuse per sè. Istinto di conservazione, niente di più


----------



## Tebe (17 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma dei no? é giovine...si farà...
> Tanto prima o poi tutti ci troviamo difronte ad un torto che mai avremo pensato di poter perdonare no?


Conte...mi sento Arpia stasera. 
La giovane età non è una scusante.
E' una forma mentale. 
Come puoi tradire e non perdonare un tradimento?
Lei lo sta provando sulla pelle eppure non perdonerebbe.
Duri e puri solo quando c'è da salvare il proprio :culo:

(l'ho detto. Sono Arpia stasera. Mi si è pure rotto il mio mp3 _speciale. _)


----------



## Flavia (17 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Conte...mi sento Arpia stasera.
> La giovane età non è una scusante.
> E' una forma mentale.
> Come puoi tradire e non perdonare un tradimento?
> ...


io non lo trovo un giudizio da arpia, ma forse perchè la penso come te sono arpia a mia volta?:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (17 Marzo 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> io non lo trovo un giudizio da arpia, ma forse perchè la penso come te sono arpia a mia volta?:mrgreen:


Secondo me un pò Arpie siamo...poco poco dai...
va beh...adesso mi faccio un overdose di cioccolato e poi torno magari più sciallata.


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Conte...mi sento Arpia stasera.
> La giovane età non è una scusante.
> E' una forma mentale.
> Come puoi tradire e non perdonare un tradimento?
> ...


Appoggio in pieno. Ma ripeto che è uso diffusissimo


----------



## Flavia (17 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Secondo me un pò Arpie siamo...poco poco dai...
> va beh...adesso mi faccio un overdose di cioccolato e poi torno magari più sciallata.


l'altra arpia invece porta a spasso il cane


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Secondo me un pò Arpie siamo...poco poco dai...
> va beh...adesso mi faccio *un overdose di cioccolato *e poi torno magari più sciallata.


Nutella con.... supporto?


----------



## Tebe (17 Marzo 2012)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Nutella con.... supporto?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

No! Sono da sola a casa. Niente supporto...uff....


----------



## tesla (17 Marzo 2012)

sconfortante tristezza nel leggere certe cose


----------



## Eretteo (17 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Tradisco il mio uomo.
> Ne prendiamo atto,povero alce.....
> ho perso la testa!
> Ma certo!
> ...


Qui hai ragione,il miserabile beccaccione non se la merita proprio,ma d'altronde siete insieme da 6 anni e su Novella 2000 lo scrivono sempre che a 7 c'e' la crisi,sei stata previdente ed hai spalancato ogni entrata con lungimirante anticipo,brava!
Il montone della Cappadocia ti usa come sollazzevole otre in cui depositare gli sgradevoli banchi di natanti scrotali in eccesso,non puo' depositarli tanto spesso quanto servirebbe e da questo si evince il suo comprensibile malessere,perche' non mandi l'ufficiale in vacanza e ti dedichi a tempo pieno al subalterno?
Cosi' si cava ogni voglia e poi ti molla un 43 sul deretano,e poi tu puoi tornare dall'ufficiale piu' innamorata che mai(in attesa di vedere il nuovo catalogo sugli ovini della Cappadocia).
Se resti insieme all'ufficiale te lo sposerai,e vivrete felici,contenti e lui becco.
Se lo molli trovatene un altro uguale,e vedi sopra.
Ave atque vale.


----------



## Tebe (17 Marzo 2012)

Se arrivano anche Daniele e Rabarbaro l'autrice del 3d si fa suora....


----------



## contepinceton (17 Marzo 2012)

Ma più che un atteggiamento meschino io ci trovo una disarmante sincerità.
Insomma lei dice...
Care amiche, 
Io adesso fotto con un altro, so che è sbagliato, so che sto facendo una porcata al mio fidanzato, ma purtroppo non riesco a farne a meno...le mie mutandine ballano e fiumano per questo qui.
Poi io sono fatta così...se lui mi tradisse non glielo perdonerei.

In altre parole si avverte anche quel senso di sconforto, che suona così...
Se el me beca..el me copa! Perchè di sicuro non me lo perdonerà.

Ma a me piace molto come descrive certe cose Cristo nel Vangelo di Matteo quando parla del servo crudele...
Ma come io ti perdono diecimila e tu poi non sai perdonare dieci?

[23]A proposito, il regno dei cieli è simile a un re che volle fare i conti con i suoi servi. [24]Incominciati i conti, gli fu presentato uno che gli era debitore di diecimila talenti. [25]Non avendo però costui il denaro da restituire, il padrone ordinò che fosse venduto lui con la moglie, con i figli e con quanto possedeva, e saldasse così il debito. [26]Allora quel servo, gettatosi a terra, lo supplicava: Signore, abbi pazienza con me e ti restituirò ogni cosa. [27]Impietositosi del servo, il padrone lo lasciò andare e gli condonò il debito. [28]Appena uscito, quel servo trovò un altro servo come lui che gli doveva cento denari e, afferratolo, lo soffocava e diceva: Paga quel che devi! [29]Il suo compagno, gettatosi a terra, lo supplicava dicendo: Abbi pazienza con me e ti rifonderò il debito. [30]Ma egli non volle esaudirlo, andò e lo fece gettare in carcere, fino a che non avesse pagato il debito.

[31]Visto quel che accadeva, gli altri servi furono addolorati e andarono a riferire al loro padrone tutto l'accaduto. [32]Allora il padrone fece chiamare quell'uomo e gli disse: Servo malvagio, io ti ho condonato tutto il debito perché mi hai pregato. [33]Non dovevi forse anche tu aver pietà del tuo compagno, così come io ho avuto pietà di te? [34]E, sdegnato, il padrone lo diede in mano agli aguzzini, finché non gli avesse restituito tutto il dovuto. [35]Così anche il mio Padre celeste farà a ciascuno di voi, se non perdonerete di cuore al vostro fratello»


----------



## tesla (17 Marzo 2012)

allora conte, con disarmante sincerità le possiamo dire che le sue mutandine hanno più traffico della salerno-reggio calabria. 
ora, capisco tutti gli arrembaggio ormonali, ma qualcuno ogni tanto un esamino di coscienza dovrebbe farselo.
26 anni è anche l'età degli innamoramenti e delle illusioni, svaccare così lo posso capire quando le disillusioni della vita o l'appagamento matrimoniale crea della calma piatta.
ma se lo fai ora, santiddio, datti all'ippica, in senso metaforico. salta la cavallina dalla mattina alla sera e non rompere le palle a un poveraccio che non c'entra niente


----------



## Flavia (17 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma più che un atteggiamento meschino io ci trovo una disarmante sincerità.
> Insomma lei dice...
> Care amiche,
> Io adesso fotto con un altro, so che è sbagliato, so che sto facendo una porcata al mio fidanzato, ma purtroppo non riesco a farne a meno...le mie mutandine ballano e fiumano per questo qui.
> ...


Conte che fai ora dispensi la penitenza?:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (17 Marzo 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Qui hai ragione,il miserabile beccaccione non se la merita proprio,ma d'altronde siete insieme da 6 anni e su Novella 2000 lo scrivono sempre che a 7 c'e' la crisi,sei stata previdente ed hai spalancato ogni entrata con lungimirante anticipo,brava!
> Il montone della Cappadocia ti usa come sollazzevole otre in cui depositare gli sgradevoli banchi di natanti scrotali in eccesso,non puo' depositarli tanto spesso quanto servirebbe e da questo si evince il suo comprensibile malessere,perche' non mandi l'ufficiale in vacanza e ti dedichi a tempo pieno al subalterno?
> Cosi' si cava ogni voglia e poi ti molla un 43 sul deretano,e poi tu puoi tornare dall'ufficiale piu' innamorata che mai(in attesa di vedere il nuovo catalogo sugli ovini della Cappadocia).
> Se resti insieme all'ufficiale te lo sposerai,e vivrete felici,contenti e lui becco.
> ...


Ma dai porella...me la massacri...
Comunque il registro poetico si sta sviluppando...
Forza eretteo...che non mi diventi flaccideo in men che non si fica...

Ma ragazzi...
Meglio Lothar...
Onore e gloria al grande Lothar...
Che almeno dice...un po' supplice...se mia moglie mi fa becco...non so cosa dirle...mi dispiacerebbe...ma è ovvio che me lo sono meritato!

Magari lui spera casomai in uno sconto della pena!

Perchè il giorno del giudizio è un'amena aurora di brezza primaverile...al confronto di sua moglie quel giorno che verrà beccato...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Ma poi non sappiamo niente di questa ragazza...
Magari lei era tutta brava bravina con il suo fidanzato...
E' arrivato l'uomo maturo dal fascino del bel tenebroso...e ci è cascata come una pera cotta...no?

Insomma provo a spezzare una lama...no?


----------



## Tebe (17 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma più che un atteggiamento meschino io ci trovo una disarmante sincerità.
> Insomma lei dice...
> Care amiche,
> *Io adesso fotto con un altro, so che è sbagliato, so che sto facendo una porcata al mio fidanzato, ma purtroppo non riesco a farne a meno...le mie mutandine ballano e fiumano per questo qui.
> ...


Scusa se mi permetto, ma invece di versetti _vangelici, _a questo punto meglio il kamasutra.
Mica per altro...più consono al 3d.

Comunque autrice del 3d, ora sono meno Arpia.
Io capisco il Conte ma tu..tu stai tradendo. E mica una roba leggera. Li vuoi entrambi. Sei pure gelosa dell'altro!
E fin qui. Io non ho nulla in contrario.
Sensi di colpa? Mah...ne ho provati nella vita e ne provo, mai per un tradimento però. Fino ad ora.
sai quale potrebbe essere il nocciolo della questione?
Non il tuo fidanzato. Non l'amante. ma tu.
Che ti sei scoperta esattamente come ciò che non potresti perdonare.
Una traditrice.

Un vicolo cieco. Perchè a questo punto dovresti avere davvero una pessima opinione di te stessa, ma proprio bassa visto che il tradimento non è nelle tue corde.
Quindi?

Conte...sto tornando Arpia...


----------



## Tebe (17 Marzo 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> allora conte, *con disarmante sincerità le possiamo dire che le sue mutandine hanno più traffico della salerno-reggio calabria. *
> ora, capisco tutti gli arrembaggio ormonali, ma qualcuno ogni tanto un esamino di coscienza dovrebbe farselo.
> 26 anni è anche l'età degli innamoramenti e delle illusioni, svaccare così lo posso capire quando le disillusioni della vita o l'appagamento matrimoniale crea della calma piatta.
> ma se lo fai ora, santiddio, datti all'ippica, in senso metaforico. salta la cavallina dalla mattina alla sera e non rompere le palle a un poveraccio che non c'entra niente


ma Tesla dai...non è vero.
Sono solo due uomini, mica una gang bang!!!


----------



## Eretteo (17 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma dai porella...me la massacri...
> Porella?!?
> Dai,Conte,capirei avesse 16 anni,ne ha 26 ed e' insieme aduno da 6,se sei stufa lo molli,se sei (non dico cosa se no sai i rubini  ) allora fai cosi',il cavròn parcheggiato a casa a cui dare il bacino la sera,ed il manzo di turno a squinternarle i piu' profondi recessi,per usare un eufemismo...
> Insomma provo a spezzare una lama...no?


Bud Spencer sta con gli ippopotami e parimenti Eretteo sta coi/con le beccaccioni/e


----------



## Tebe (17 Marzo 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Bud Spencer sta con gli ippopotami e parimenti Eretteo sta coi/con le beccaccioni/e


a posto siamo...
Ciao Eretteo benvenuto...


----------



## Eretteo (17 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> a posto siamo...
> Ciao Eretteo benvenuto...


Grazie,ciao anche a te.


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Marzo 2012)

Secoli di sbrodolante poesia e letteratura amorosa in genere ci hanno insegnato che la "passione amorosa" tutto può e tutto permette, quindi la nostra povera ragazza non deve stupire col suo modo di porsi.
Ripeto: è uso comune in questi casi appellarsi al turbine passionale e di dirsi terribilmente sofferenti per il male che si sta facendo (continuando a farlo).
D'altro canto l'istinto è già forte per conto suo, se poi gli si da pure supporto teorico/morale come d'uso, non si può pretendere che i più deboli non se ne lascino trascinare acriticamente.
Ma a quell'età o si è già maturi per natura, e si evitano i casini più grossi, oppure bisogna pestare il naso.....
Spesso più volte, e non sempre ce la si fa.


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Marzo 2012)

Personalmente, pur cranioramificato di nome e di fatto, non sto a prescindere coi miei simili.
Credo nei limiti umani tanto quanto credo nel buonsenso che a volte riesce a spostarli un po' più in alto.


----------



## Tebe (17 Marzo 2012)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Personalmente, pur cranioramificato di nome e di fatto, non sto a prescindere coi miei simili.
> *Credo nei limiti umani tanto quanto credo nel buonsenso che a volte riesce a spostarli un po' più in alto.*


*
*
parole sagge.


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> [/B]
> parole sagge.


Il problema qua dentro è che il più delle volte si fa solo il gioco delle parti.
O si è da un lato della barricata, o dall'altro, e ci si dimentica che il mondo è fatto di vie di mezzo e che tutti noi, ognuno a modo suo, ci nuotiamo dentro, sperando come sempre che nessuno "faccia l'onda".......


----------



## Alce Veloce (18 Marzo 2012)

Qualcuno ha bisogno di dirlo, altri han bisogno di darla.....


























Lo so, lo so, ma non ho resistito :carneval:


----------



## Flavia (18 Marzo 2012)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Il problema qua dentro è che il più delle volte si fa solo il gioco delle parti*.
> O si è da un lato della barricata, o dall'altro, e ci si dimentica che il mondo è fatto di vie di mezzo e che tutti noi, *ognuno a modo suo, ci nuotiamo dentro, sperando come sempre che nessuno "faccia l'onda".......


personalmente, non sto da nessuna parte, di solito la mia simpatia va a chi sta male e soffre, a prescindere dal colore della sua bandiera


----------



## tesla (18 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma Tesla dai...non è vero.
> Sono solo due uomini, mica una gang bang!!!


hai ragione, allora soltanto una strada provinciale :mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (18 Marzo 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> hai ragione, allora soltanto *una strada provinciale* :mrgreen:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

(io sono quella del lungo lago...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl


----------



## Zeeva (18 Marzo 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> personalmente, non sto da nessuna parte, di solito la mia simpatia va a chi sta male e soffre, a prescindere dal colore della sua bandiera




idem

Tuttavia, se posso dire la mia, ci sta che a 26 anni si possa essere confusi.
Ancora non si è imparato a conoscere se stessi, figuriamoci quello che si vuole,
e l'amore,con  le sue connotazioni, le sue sfumature, ecc. ecc
Quello che non ci sta, come già sottolineato da altri prima di me,...è il piede in due scarpe!

Allora prenditi un periodo di stacco, cara ragazza confusa...ma di stacco vero, non di comodo!!
leggiti dentro,
valuta,
e prendi una decisione!
Magari sarà quella giusta...magari no...ma devi farlo.

Se vai in un negozio di scarpe e ce ne sono 2 paia che ti piacciono da impazzire,
ma il tuo budget ti consente di acquistarne solo una...che fai?
l'altro paio lo rubi?
te lo nascondi sotto la gonna come le zingare e te lo porti fuori dal negozio?
No: fai una scelta...a malincuore, ma la fai!!

E' un esempio banale, ma stai facendo la stessa cosa con questi due "fidanzati".
Non vuoi rinunciare a nessuno dei due
ed allora te li tieni entrambi con l'inganno.

Sai che non è giusto, ma lo fai....
eh...lo spirito è forte ma la carne è debole!!
ed aggiungerei pure: non fare agli altri ciò che non vorresti fosse fatto a te
(per seguire l'onda di Conte)
Siamo umani...
...ma siamo anche esseri razionali, costituiti in una società civile, con una morale
mica coniglietti da riproduzione!!

Dài, cara ragazza confusa con gli ormoni che ballano la samba, 
"tirati insieme" che sei più vicina ai 30, che ai 15 anni!!!


----------



## Sabina (18 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Tradisco il mio uomo.
> ho perso la testa! sto bene con il mio uomo, non mi manca nulla e non so perchè vado a letto con un'altro.
> solo per sesso?  il sesso con lui è fantastico...ma non solo...sono arrivata a esser gelosa del mio amante...i sensi di colpa mi uccidono e nonostante tutto continuo a tradire..continuo a pensare all'altro, sentirlo, vederlo.
> non riesco ad immaginare la mia vita senza il mio fidanzato, un domani voglio anche sposarlo però non mi spiego il mio comportamento.
> ...


Anche io sono una traditrice e posso capire come ti senti e quello che stai vivendo.
Per questo ti dico di fermare gli eventuali progetti col tuo fidanzato e di cercare di capire perché e' accaduto. Perché per quel che si dica ti assicuro che non accade per caso. Capire non e' semplice e non farà sparire quello che provi, ma ti farà prendere una decisione piu consapevole prima di impegnarti con una persona.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Marzo 2012)

Zeeva ha detto:


> idem
> 
> Tuttavia, se posso dire la mia, ci sta che a 26 anni si possa essere confusi.
> Ancora non si è imparato a conoscere se stessi, figuriamoci quello che si vuole,
> ...


Macchè dei...
Io predico male e razzolo peggio...ma intanto chiavo.
Perchè lo spirito è debole e la carne inferma. 
Ma ora molto flaccida.
Il vero problema femminile della mutanda ballerina con gli ormoni che scioppano da tutti i cantoni
è 
che abbiamo donne molto giovani
che credono di saperla lunga
e invece
ce l'hanno solo
larga!

Ma è tutta notte che penso confuso a sta storia...
Io tradisco, ma non perdonerei mai un tradimento.

Ma scusatemi un attimo.
Lei ti dice...scusami ti ho fatto na brutta azion...te go tradio!
Ah va ben...
Poi anche lui la tradisce.

Così entrambi sanno cosa sono i sensi di colpa da tradimento.
Entrambi conoscono il dolore da tradimento no?

Pari fatta
Bandus
Pacetta no?

Insomma basta qui ci vogliono le palle per parlarsi e dirsi...
Senti caro mio...
Me so incappricciata anche di un altro...cosa faccio? 

Bisogna osare più che tradire no?


----------



## Sole (18 Marzo 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> 26 anni è anche l'età degli innamoramenti e delle illusioni, svaccare così lo posso capire quando le disillusioni della vita o l'appagamento matrimoniale crea della calma piatta.
> ma se lo fai ora, santiddio, datti all'ippica, in senso metaforico. salta la cavallina dalla mattina alla sera e non rompere le palle a un poveraccio che non c'entra niente


Condivido.

Peró, se è vero che l'età della disillusione arriva dopo, è anche vero che prima c'è quella della sperimentazione. Che forse questo momento di crisi personale puó permetterle di approfondire le sue conoscenze in merito ai rapporti tra uomini e donne e ai concetti, importanti, di piacere e di colpa...e tante altre cose.

Io avrei voluto capire certe cose prima di sposarmi e mettere al mondo dei figli, anzichè vivere in un guscio per quasi quarant'anni. Per questo le dico di lasciar perdere il matrimonio. Sarebbe un'enorme cazzata alla luce di quello che sta vivendo adesso.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Marzo 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> Conte che fai ora dispensi la penitenza?:mrgreen:


No sono in una fase di profonde riflessioni...
Per esempio
Perchè conosco tantissime donne che hanno avuto certi problemi affettivi?
E la matrice è sempre la solita...
Impegnarsi eccessivamente con una persona quando si è ancora un virgulto.

A questo punto spero che mia figlia non si trovi il moroso a quindici anni, che se lo tenga per un'infinita di tempo, per poi sposarselo...per poi scoprire solo dopo tutto quel mondo da cui discende suo padre, istruito a suo tempo dal nonno.

Mah...

L'altro giorno in fb ho ritrovato una vecchia pazza...
AH grandio se mi ricordo bene quella sera in cui mi disse...Conte basta!
Adesso metto la testa a posto perchè mi sposo e mi faccio una famiglia!
Basta luna pork!

E infatti lei dopo averne fatte un pasto si fermò con un uomo che scelse come suo compagno e mai ho visto in vita mia un rapporto più sereno e sano...

Ah che tipa...aveva sempre cinque o sei fidanzati al colpo...


----------



## contepinceton (18 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Scusa se mi permetto, ma invece di versetti _vangelici, _a questo punto meglio il kamasutra.
> Mica per altro...più consono al 3d.
> 
> Comunque autrice del 3d, ora sono meno Arpia.
> ...


Tebe ma tu sei in grado di capire che hai saputo perdonare Mattia e agire in modo efficace...perchè sei una traditrice? Eh? Una che sa come si vive in quell'universo?

Sto invecchiando Tebe...e finirò fedele.
Mi sto incattivendo...

Ho come una cosa dentro che mi dice...una delle mie visioni...
Vien qui sta qua e mi dice...Pincyyyyyy...ti andrebbe di folleggiare con me?
E io...
Ancora con ste storie qui, con queste cagate?
Scusa non ho tempo per ciulare con te...ho altro in corpo io adesso 

Cioè mi sento così...
Come se fossi vissuto come il barone rosso!
Mille e più volte sono salito sull'aereo in perigliose avventure...e ho sempre portato a casa la pellaccia.

Ora ho bisogno di quiete e stabilità
XDio...basta sconquassi emotivi...basta...

Allora mi riciclo a terra ferma...come istruttore o come addetto alla torre di controllo...

Ero si un diavolo di Tasmania...
Ma ora sono senza denti...ho perso quello smalto...

Tutto è compiuto!


----------



## Tebe (18 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tebe ma tu sei in grado di capire che hai saputo perdonare Mattia e agire in modo efficace...perchè sei una traditrice? Eh? Una che sa come si vive in quell'universo?
> 
> Sto invecchiando Tebe...e finirò fedele.
> Mi sto incattivendo...
> ...


Ti stupirai ma ti capisco benissimo.
Non mi sono fatta mancare niente prima, ma davvero niente.
Ho vissuto come ho voluto e ho preso altrettanto.
Oggi non mi sento più una traditrice, pur rimanendolo nel dna.
Manager ne è l'esempio perfetto.
Penso sempre più spesso a lui come il mio canto del cigno del tradimento.
L'ultima botta di vita da sperimentazione.
Perchè 7 anni di fedeltà mi hanno fatto capire questo.

E Mattia rimane inarrivabile.


----------



## Zeeva (18 Marzo 2012)

Ehi!!  Com'è che continuo a sentire nella mia testa la vocina (il vocione) del Conte che mi dice che devo mettermi in pari per capire e quindi perdonare??

Già in un altro 3d gli ho detto di avermi dato una illuminazione (...mi sà che comincia proprio ad essere in odore di santità...anzi, di Spirito Santo)

...e se avesse ragione lui? 

Io, a 'sto punto, qualsiasi cosa pur di stare meglio, anche in deroga ai miei principi, perchè non ne posso più! :idea:


----------



## Daniele (18 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Tradisco il mio uomo.
> ho perso la testa! sto bene con il mio uomo, non mi manca nulla e non so perchè vado a letto con un'altro.
> solo per sesso?  il sesso con lui è fantastico...ma non solo...sono arrivata a esser gelosa del mio amante...i sensi di colpa mi uccidono e nonostante tutto continuo a tradire..continuo a pensare all'altro, sentirlo, vederlo.
> non riesco ad immaginare la mia vita senza il mio fidanzato, un domani voglio anche sposarlo però non mi spiego il mio comportamento.
> ...


Ti rispondo perchè lo fai!
Sei semplicemente una stronzona di 26 anni viziata che ha avuto tutto dalla vita. Magari sei anche laureata in fallitologia come moltissime stronze come te, quindi il consiglio semplice e simpatico, cresci e impara a vivere ameba di una imitazione poco riuscita di una donna.


----------



## Zeeva (18 Marzo 2012)

Esempio pratico di come esprimere lo stesso concetto...in forme diverse, 
A) = parafrasi del testo
B) = testo sintetico

A)


Zeeva ha detto:


> idem
> 
> Tuttavia, se posso dire la mia, ci sta che a 26 anni si possa essere confusi.
> Ancora non si è imparato a conoscere se stessi, figuriamoci quello che si vuole,
> ...


B)


Daniele ha detto:


> Ti rispondo perchè lo fai!
> Sei semplicemente una stronzona di 26 anni viziata che ha avuto tutto dalla vita. Magari sei anche laureata in fallitologia come moltissime stronze come te, quindi il consiglio semplice e simpatico, cresci e impara a vivere ameba di una imitazione poco riuscita di una donna.


----------



## Daniele (18 Marzo 2012)

Zeeva ha detto:


> Esempio pratico di come esprimere lo stesso concetto...in forme diverse,
> A) = parafrasi del testo
> B) = testo sintetico
> 
> ...


Ahhhh, sono alquanto sintentico, ma efficace ancora.


----------



## Zeeva (18 Marzo 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ahhhh, sono alquanto sintentico, ma efficace ancora.


Io, invece, il dono della sintesi proprio non ce l'ho!!


----------



## contepinceton (18 Marzo 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ahhhh, sono alquanto sintentico, ma efficace ancora.


:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Zeeva (18 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval::carneval:



Ops...non avevo colto :mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (18 Marzo 2012)

Zeeva ha detto:


> Esempio pratico di come esprimere lo stesso concetto...in forme diverse,
> A) = parafrasi del testo
> B) = testo sintetico
> 
> ...


:rotfl: :rotfl:

Comunque sono d'accordo. :up:
Puoi fare una scelta a malincuore tra le due paia di scarpe, oppure non ne prendi nessuna delle due e sperimenti un altro negozio.


----------



## Zeeva (18 Marzo 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> :rotfl: :rotfl:
> 
> Comunque sono d'accordo. :up:
> Puoi fare una scelta a malincuore tra le due paia di scarpe, oppure non ne prendi nessuna delle due e sperimenti un altro negozio.



sì, anche!


----------



## Flavia (18 Marzo 2012)

Zeeva ha detto:


> idem
> 
> Tuttavia, se posso dire la mia, ci sta che a 26 anni si possa essere confusi.
> Ancora non si è imparato a conoscere se stessi, figuriamoci quello che si vuole,
> ...


per alcune persone fare delle scelte è una cosa faticosa, quindi nel dubbio si tengono tutto!


----------



## Flavia (18 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No sono in una fase di profonde riflessioni...
> Per esempio
> Perchè conosco tantissime donne che hanno avuto certi problemi affettivi?
> E la matrice è sempre la solita...
> ...


5/6 fidanzati alla volta?
complimenti!
io ho fatto fatica a gestire il rapporto con uno....


----------



## Flavia (18 Marzo 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> :rotfl: :rotfl:
> 
> Comunque sono d'accordo. :up:
> Puoi fare una scelta a malincuore tra le due paia di scarpe, oppure non ne prendi nessuna delle due e sperimenti un altro negozio.


anche se siamo in tempi di crisi, la maggior parte delle persone nell'indecisione le compra tutte e due


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Tradisco il mio uomo.
> ho perso la testa! sto bene con il mio uomo, non mi manca nulla e non so perchè vado a letto con un'altro.
> solo per sesso?  il sesso con lui è fantastico...ma non solo...sono arrivata a esser gelosa del mio amante...i sensi di colpa mi uccidono e nonostante tutto continuo a tradire..continuo a pensare all'altro, sentirlo, vederlo.
> non riesco ad immaginare la mia vita senza il mio fidanzato, un domani voglio anche sposarlo però non mi spiego il mio comportamento.
> ...




Il tradimento è la cosa più spregevole, prendi una decisione è comodo tenere i piedi in due scarpe e dire di amare tutti e due, ma ricorda CHI AMA VERAMENTE RISPETTA L'ALTRO.


----------



## Daniele (18 Marzo 2012)

L'indecisione è figlia di persone immature ed incapaci di vivere la vita. Un consiglio a chi è sempre indeciso? Una ottima cosa sarebbe smettere di essere degli ignavi del cazzo, ma tanto non serve a nulla, quindi a queste persone mando i miei complimenti, manco all'inferno vi fanno entrare.

Carissima Non registrata, secondo me tu dovresti fare a meno sia del tuo ometto che della abeba che ti fa da amante e stare per qualche anno da sola, sei confusa solo perchè devi trovarti sola come una reietta per capire quello che davvero vuoi.
Auguri con la tua inutile vita se continuerà così, ma permane solo una cosa, se fai sesso con un'altro e sei così, forse forse sei una frigidona a letto.


----------



## lunaiena (18 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Tradisco il mio uomo.
> ho perso la testa! sto bene con il mio uomo, non mi manca nulla e non so perchè vado a letto con un'altro.
> solo per sesso?  il sesso con lui è fantastico...ma non solo...sono arrivata a esser gelosa del mio amante...i sensi di colpa mi uccidono e nonostante tutto continuo a tradire..continuo a pensare all'altro, sentirlo, vederlo.
> non riesco ad immaginare la mia vita senza il mio fidanzato, un domani voglio anche sposarlo però non mi spiego il mio comportamento.
> ...



Ma prendila un pò così....
forse non riuscirai a lasciare il tuo amante ..a lungo andare ti attaccherai a lui come in questo momento sei attaccata al tuo uomo....
Però forse ne troverai un'altro e sarai di nuovo da capo ....
Brutta la noia eh!


----------



## @lex (18 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma Tesla dai...non è vero.
> Sono solo due uomini, mica una gang bang!!!


Aspetta che arrivi uno di più manicO largo e cominciamo a parlare di threesome:carneval:


----------



## @lex (18 Marzo 2012)

Comunque rob de matt. anche la pacca sulla spalla.


----------



## Tebe (18 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> *Il tradimento è la cosa più spregevole,* prendi una decisione è comodo tenere i piedi in due scarpe e dire di amare tutti e due, ma ricorda *CHI AMA VERAMENTE RISPETTA L'ALTRO.*


Per te.
Il tradimento una mancanza di rispetto? Mah...


----------



## Tebe (18 Marzo 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> Aspetta che arrivi uno di più manicO largo e cominciamo a parlare di *threesome*:carneval:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## @lex (18 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Per te.
> Il tradimento una mancanza di rispetto? Mah...


Ah no?


----------



## Alce Veloce (18 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Per te.
> Il tradimento una mancanza di rispetto? Mah...


dipende sempre da situazione a situazione. A volte è mancanza di rispetto, a volte tentativo di sopravvivere, quasi sempre, comunque, istinto.

Essendo cosa umana, far questione di bianco o nero è idiota tanto da parte dei "libertini" quanto dei forcaioli


----------



## ùHallogoodbye (18 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Per te.
> Il tradimento una mancanza di rispetto? Mah...


Per ogni tradito loo è.
Una relazione si fonda su un patto di lealtà.
Se manchi a questo patto il tradito si sente non rispettato.
Questo al di là delle intenzioni del traditore che può anche semplicemente vivere qualcsa senza voler mettere in discussione quello che ha.


L'autrice del 3d qualche dubbio ce l'ha e per questo chiede pareri.


----------



## Tebe (18 Marzo 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> Ah no?


No. 
Ogni volta che mi hanno tradito non ho avvertito la mancanza di rispetto. 
Ma partiamo sempre dal presupposto che io essendo traditrice ragiono come tale e non da tradita.
La differenza è tutta lì.


----------



## Tebe (18 Marzo 2012)

ùHallogoodbye ha detto:


> Per ogni tradito loo è.
> Una relazione si fonda su un patto di lealtà.
> Se manchi a questo patto il tradito si sente non rispettato.
> *Questo al di là delle intenzioni del traditore che può anche semplicemente vivere qualcsa senza voler mettere in discussione quello che ha.*
> ...


Infatti lei non perdonerebbe un tradimento, pur facendolo.
Ma non tutti sono dei traditi.
Poi ripeto. Io ho sempre iniziato le mie relazioni dicendo chiaro che non credo alla fedeltà quindi...

Il neretto poi è sacrosanto.
Ma per molti sembra impossibile essere innamorati e tradire.


----------



## Hallogoodbye (18 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Infatti lei non perdonerebbe un tradimento, pur facendolo.
> Ma non tutti sono dei traditi.
> Poi ripeto. Io ho sempre iniziato le mie relazioni dicendo chiaro che non credo alla fedeltà quindi...
> 
> ...


Quindi ...non tradisci perché certamente informi il tuo lui delle altre storie che vivi.
Il non sentirsi tradito dipende, in una relazione chiara, dal non essere ingannato.
Perché se dici che vai dal parrucchiere e invece vai da tua mamma una persona si sente tradita, anche se non hai mentito per un'altra relazione.

Però, escludendo il tuo caso, che non è oggetto di questa discussione, credo che questa ragazza si ponga il problema di perché sente la necessità di vivere due parti diverse di lei senza integrarle.


----------



## @lex (18 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> No.
> Ogni volta che mi hanno tradito non ho avvertito la mancanza di rispetto.
> Ma partiamo sempre dal presupposto che io essendo traditrice ragiono come tale e non da tradita.
> La differenza è tutta lì.


ecco appunto. direi che il punto di vista stravolge quello che nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi, evito di usare l aparola normalità, non è stravolgibile. Anche per un pedofilo è il bambino a sedurlo. questo non vuol dire che è così.


----------



## Sole (18 Marzo 2012)

Hallogoodbye ha detto:


> Quindi ...non tradisci perché certamente informi il tuo lui delle altre storie che vivi.
> *Il non sentirsi tradito dipende, in una relazione chiara, dal non essere ingannato.
> Perché se dici che vai dal parrucchiere e invece vai da tua mamma una persona si sente tradita, anche se non hai mentito per un'altra relazione.*


Vero. Anche mio marito sa che in questa fase del nostro rapporto non voglio dare nè pretendere fedeltà, ma ogni volta che mi è capitato di mentire e ingannarlo per incontrarmi con un altro uomo, ero consapevole di tradirlo.

Qualcuno ha detto, tempo fa, che le bugie sono uno spiacevole effetto collaterale del tradimento. E da un certo punto di vista è così. Ma a volte ho la sensazione che siano invece l'essenza del tradimento.


----------



## Tebe (18 Marzo 2012)

Hallogoodbye ha detto:


> Quindi ...non tradisci perché certamente informi il tuo lui delle altre storie che vivi.
> Il non sentirsi tradito dipende, in una relazione chiara, dal non essere ingannato.
> Perché se dici che vai dal parrucchiere e invece vai da tua mamma una persona si sente tradita, anche se non hai mentito per un'altra relazione.
> 
> Però, escludendo il tuo caso, che non è oggetto di questa discussione, credo che questa ragazza si ponga il problema di perché sente la necessità di vivere due parti diverse di lei senza integrarle.


No. Io tradisco e non informo.
Ho informato prima che avrebbe potuto succedere.

La ragazza del 3d...io sinceramente non la capisco.
Tradisce ma non può fare a  meno di farlo,  però dice che non tollererebbe un tradimento.
Moglie ubriaca e botte piena.

In genere dico sempre di viversele ste botte di vita, ma forse lei dovrebbe davvero lasciarli entrambi e capire che tipo di persona sta diventando.
Che non deve essere necessariamente "brutta".
Può anche decidere di essere una traditrice e viversela "tranquilla"
Oppure una fedele e comportarsi come tale.

Questa ragazza sembra sotto psicotici.
Dice tutto e il contrario di tutto.
Mi sento "tradimentalmente" confusa...


----------



## Hallogoodbye (18 Marzo 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Vero. Anche mio marito sa che in questa fase del nostro rapporto non voglio dare nè pretendere fedeltà, ma ogni volta che mi è capitato di mentire e ingannarlo per incontrarmi con un altro uomo, ero consapevole di tradirlo.
> 
> Qualcuno ha detto, tempo fa, che le bugie sono uno spiacevole effetto collaterale del tradimento. E da un certo punto di vista è così. Ma a volte ho la sensazione che siano invece l'essenza del tradimento.


Alcuni tradiscono proprio per tradire, per poter ingannare e trovare uno spazio trasgressivo che vivono come una spazio proprio e libero. E in questi casi... poveri/e amanti!


----------



## Tebe (18 Marzo 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> ecco appunto. direi che il punto di vista stravolge quello che nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi, evito di usare l aparola normalità, non è stravolgibile. Anche per un pedofilo è il bambino a sedurlo. questo non vuol dire che è così.


Facendo l'esempio del pedofilo direi di no!

Per il resto...non ho capito...(oggi ho le sinapsi incriccate...)


----------



## lunaiena (18 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Il tradimento è la cosa più spregevole, prendi una decisione è comodo tenere i piedi in due scarpe e dire di amare tutti e due, ma ricorda CHI AMA VERAMENTE RISPETTA L'ALTRO.



Qiundi tu dici che se mio marito va a stombazzare in giro non mi rispetta?
O io se vado a strombazzare in giro non lo rispetto?
Perchè??


----------



## @lex (18 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> No. Io tradisco e non informo.
> Ho informato prima che avrebbe potuto succedere.
> 
> La ragazza del 3d...io sinceramente non la capisco.
> ...


psicotici?
ti prego. non dirmi che lo pensi sul serio. confusa ci può stare, psicologicamente no. propendo per un'egoista. e spero venga tradita al più presto. e naturalmente ce lo vanga a sapere nel modo peggiore possibile in modo da soffrire il maggiormente possibile. perchè, mi duole dirlo, ma quanno ce vo' ce vo'.


----------



## Hallogoodbye (18 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> No. Io tradisco e non informo.
> Ho informato prima che avrebbe potuto succedere.
> 
> La ragazza del 3d...io sinceramente non la capisco.
> ...


E così avendo dato un avvertimento iniziale ti senti tranquilla.
Io fossi in te non lo sarei.
Non credo che se il tuo uomo ne venisse a conoscenza penserebbe "Ah, già che distratto! Me l'aveva detto!" come se l'avessi avvertito che non mangi pesce.

La ragazza mi sembra ponga il problema di voler capire cosa vuole, che tipo di rapporto vuole e chi è lei.


----------



## @lex (18 Marzo 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Qiundi tu dici che se mio marito va a stombazzare in giro non mi rispetta?
> O io se vado a strombazzare in giro non lo rispetto?
> Perchè??


dioende. tuo marito lo sa che ed è contento e viceversa? se la risposta è si la risposta alle tua domande è no. e il contrario. Come perchè? perchè "normalmente" si viola un patto


----------



## @lex (18 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Facendo l'esempio del pedofilo direi di no!
> 
> Per il resto...non ho capito...(oggi ho le sinapsi incriccate...)


mettiamola così. se io dico che un tale oggetto è verde e tu vedi ma non distingui i colori e mi dici che è nero quell'oggetto è verde. per te è nero, ma sempre verde rimane.


----------



## Sole (18 Marzo 2012)

Hallogoodbye ha detto:


> *E così avendo dato un avvertimento iniziale ti senti tranquilla*.
> Io fossi in te non lo sarei.
> Non credo che se il tuo uomo ne venisse a conoscenza penserebbe "Ah, già che distratto! Me l'aveva detto!" come se l'avessi avvertito che non mangi pesce.


Rispondo per me e non per Tebe, ovviamente. Ma rispondo perchè anch'io ho esplicitato quello che voglio attualmente dal mio rapporto di coppia e mio marito, accettando di restarmi accanto, ha perlomeno accettato il rischio di essere tradito.

Io non vivo tranquillamente il tradimento. Sarà perchè non sono una traditrice incallita e mi trovo in una fase particolare e singolare della mia vita. Ma tranquilla non è un aggettivo che mi si addice, ora come ora.
Posso dire di essere abbastanza consapevole sia di quello che mi succede, sia del fatto che quello che faccio potrebbe avere delle conseguenze sul mio matrimonio. Non vivo nel terrore, non mi struggo dai sensi di colpa, ma nemmeno enfatizzo i miei tradimenti come se fossero situazioni di cui andare fiera. Vivo la mia esperienza cercando di capire e di trarne il massimo insegnamento possibile.


----------



## Tebe (18 Marzo 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> psicotici?
> ti prego. non dirmi che lo pensi sul serio. confusa ci può stare, psicologicamente no. propendo per un'egoista. e spero venga tradita al più presto. e naturalmente ce lo vanga a sapere nel modo peggiore possibile in modo da soffrire il maggiormente possibile. perchè, mi duole dirlo, ma quanno ce vo' ce vo'.


Psicotici infatti era ironico.
Però concordo.
Solo essendo tradita e capendo sulla propria pelle cosa vuol dire, potrà decidere cosa diventare in futuro.
Però non le auguro di venirlo a sapere nel modo peggiore...
Tanto soffrirebbe uguale...
(cattivo)


----------



## Sole (18 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Psicotici infatti era ironico.
> Però concordo.
> *Solo essendo tradita e capendo sulla propria pelle cosa vuol dire, potrà decidere cosa diventare in futuro*.
> Però non le auguro di venirlo a sapere nel modo peggiore...
> ...


Verissimo.


----------



## Tebe (18 Marzo 2012)

Hallogoodbye ha detto:


> E così avendo dato un avvertimento iniziale ti senti tranquilla.
> Io fossi in te non lo sarei.
> Non credo che se il tuo uomo ne venisse a conoscenza penserebbe "Ah, già che distratto! Me l'aveva detto!" come se l'avessi avvertito che non mangi pesce.
> 
> La ragazza mi sembra ponga il problema di voler capire cosa vuole, che tipo di rapporto vuole e chi è lei.


Non è esattamente il mio rapporto con Mattia. Troppo lunga.

Per quanto riguarda la ragazza...non mi sembra stia facendo molto per capire chi è lei.
In questo momento si sta solo facendo trascinare dalle onde ormonali.
Senza di fatto fare nulla se non tradire.


----------



## Hallogoodbye (18 Marzo 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Rispondo per me e non per Tebe, ovviamente. Ma rispondo perchè anch'io ho esplicitato quello che voglio attualmente dal mio rapporto di coppia e mio marito, accettando di restarmi accanto, ha perlomeno accettato il rischio di essere tradito.
> 
> Io non vivo tranquillamente il tradimento. Sarà perchè non sono una traditrice incallita e mi trovo in una fase particolare e singolare della mia vita. Ma tranquilla non è un aggettivo che mi si addice, ora come ora.
> Posso dire di essere abbastanza consapevole sia di quello che mi succede, sia del fatto che quello che faccio potrebbe avere delle conseguenze sul mio matrimonio. Non vivo nel terrore, non mi struggo dai sensi di colpa, ma nemmeno enfatizzo i miei tradimenti come se fossero situazioni di cui andare fiera. Vivo la mia esperienza cercando di capire e di trarne il massimo insegnamento possibile.


Nella vita si passano fasi diverse in cui si sente la necessità di sperimentare e sperimentarsi.
Ma se lo si fa mentre si è in coppia trovo difficile che la coppia possa uscirne rafforzata, se non diventando un'altra cosa. Chi è al momento tradito se ne viene a conoscenza o ne soffre profondamente o resta nella coppia per ragioni che non assomigliano all'amore per l'altro.
Gli psicologi dicono che le coppie più nevrotiche sono le più solide sia che siano simbiotiche sia che siano fredde.


----------



## lunaiena (18 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> No. Io tradisco e non informo.
> *Ho informato prima che avrebbe potuto succedere.*
> 
> La ragazza del 3d...io sinceramente non la capisco.
> ...



Dici?
A me sembra solo sincera...

Da quello che io ho capito lei sa bene cosa prova per tutti e due 
e forse sapere che qualcuno la tradisca le fa male ,perchè lei stessa non è in grado di accettare cosa sta facendo....


----------



## Tebe (18 Marzo 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> mettiamola così. se io dico che un tale oggetto è verde e tu vedi ma non distingui i colori e mi dici che è nero quell'oggetto è verde. per te è nero, ma sempre verde rimane.


Ok...però tu parli di un fatto oggettivo.

Quando Mattia mi ha tradita..è sempre stato un tradimento (quindi verde) ma per me era nero..nel senso che...non è stata una tragedia biblica.
E nemmeno i tradimenti subiti prima.

Il tradimento non è un oggetto che è lì immutabile nello spazio.
E' una roba emozionale che tu elabori in base a quello che sei e in base a quello che hai vissuto.

.....mi sto incasinando...la devo smettere di cannarmi:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Hallogoodbye (18 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non è esattamente il mio rapporto con Mattia. Troppo lunga.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda la ragazza...non mi sembra stia facendo molto per capire chi è lei.
> In questo momento si sta solo facendo trascinare dalle onde ormonali.
> Senza di fatto fare nulla se non tradire.


Se stesse solo seguendo le onde ormonali non si porrebbe problemi e non sarebbe approdata qui.

Auguri per il tuo rapporto.


----------



## Tebe (18 Marzo 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Dici?
> A me sembra solo sincera...
> 
> Da quello che io ho capito lei sa bene cosa prova per tutti e due
> e forse sapere che qualcuno la tradisca le fa male ,perchè lei stessa non è in grado di accettare cosa sta facendo....


Sincera certo, perchè è in botta totale.
Ma nello stesso tempo non mi sembra stia facendo molto per risolvere questa situazione.
E cominciare ad essere più flessibile con gli altri potrebbe essere un inizio.


----------



## lunaiena (18 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ok...però tu parli di un fatto oggettivo.
> 
> Quando Mattia mi ha tradita..è sempre stato un tradimento (quindi verde) ma per me era nero..nel senso che...non è stata una tragedia biblica.
> E nemmeno i tradimenti subiti prima.
> ...



ma no dai prendi qua
:mrgreen:
:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sole (18 Marzo 2012)

Hallogoodbye ha detto:


> Nella vita si passano fasi diverse in cui si sente la necessità di sperimentare e sperimentarsi.
> *Ma se lo si fa mentre si è in coppia trovo difficile che la coppia possa uscirne rafforzata, se non diventando un'altra cosa. Chi è al momento tradito se ne viene a conoscenza o ne soffre profondamente o resta nella coppia per ragioni che non assomigliano all'amore per l'altro.
> *Gli psicologi dicono che le coppie più nevrotiche sono le più solide sia che siano simbiotiche sia che siano fredde.


La nostra coppia ha già subito diversi scossoni. Io ho saputo dei tradimenti (diversi, per anni) di mio marito, lui ha saputo di alcuni miei. Abbiamo elaborato, facciamo entrambi terapia e stiamo lavorando molto per affrontare al meglio quello che ci succede.

Sicuramente la nostra coppia si è trasformata in qualcosa di profondamente diverso rispetto a quella che è stata per tanti anni. E la cosa non è stata indolore, nè per me, nè per lui.


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ok...però tu parli di un fatto oggettivo.
> 
> Il tradimento non è un oggetto che è lì immutabile nello spazio.
> E' una roba emozionale che tu elabori in base a quello che sei e in base a quello che hai vissuto.


Mi piace molto questa frase. E' decisamente vera. Mi piacerebbe sapere, a completamento del tuo pensiero, se tu avverti che con il tempo (e con la reiterazione, ovviamente) questo oggetto comincia ad avere i contorni "sfumati". In altri termini se, a prescindere dal perchè si è cominciato e dal perchè lo si continua a fare, il tradimento comincia ad essere percepito come una cosa quasi "normale", ed ha sempre meno bisogno di elaborazioni. 
N.B. Questo spunto apre nuove considerazioni, ovviamente.

Hiro


----------



## Eretteo (18 Marzo 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> psicotici?
> ........ perchè, mi duole dirlo, ma quanno ce vo' ce vo'.


Si,le starebbe bene essere fatta becca dall'ufficiale con una ragazza che le stia sulle scatole da sempre,ed essere poi mollata.
Lo stesso giorno in cui l'amante si fosse stufato di rialesarle ogni pertugio,e l'avesse spedita con una pedata nel retro.
Ti ho anche approvato il post,con la reputazione che ho accumulato ti avro' aggiunto si e no 0,01 punti


----------



## Tebe (18 Marzo 2012)

Hallogoodbye ha detto:


> Se stesse solo seguendo le onde ormonali non si porrebbe problemi e non sarebbe approdata qui.
> 
> *Auguri per il tuo rapporto*.


Ho toccato ferro.:mrgreen:


----------



## @lex (18 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Psicotici infatti era ironico.
> Però concordo.
> Solo essendo tradita e capendo sulla propria pelle cosa vuol dire, potrà decidere cosa diventare in futuro.
> Però non le auguro di venirlo a sapere nel modo peggiore...
> ...


si lo sono molto. non ho mai pensato, e trovo di uno squallore inaudito pensarlo, di convivere o sposarmi con una donna quando ne avevo un'altra con cui fare sesso era migliore. contando che non mi è mai successo, la donna con cui ho fatto il miglior sesso me la sono sposata. e ne vedo a pacchi di persone dell'uno e dell'altro sesso che si sposano perchè l'altro o l'altra hanno delle qualità per cui la casetta e la famigliola è al sicuro e poi vanno a cercare il sesso fantastico fuori. persone tristi, ma soprattutto degli stronzi bastardi inenarrabili. secondo me.


----------



## lunaiena (18 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sincera certo, perchè è in botta totale.
> Ma nello stesso tempo non mi sembra stia facendo molto per risolvere questa situazione.
> E cominciare ad essere più flessibile con gli altri potrebbe essere un inizio.



Ma no ....
Dovrebbe essere più flessibile con se stessa ...

Lei non si accetta ...non riesce a vedersi come una mutanda ballerina....


----------



## @lex (18 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ok...però tu parli di un fatto oggettivo.
> 
> Quando Mattia mi ha tradita..è sempre stato un tradimento (quindi verde) ma per me era nero..nel senso che...non è stata una tragedia biblica.
> E nemmeno i tradimenti subiti prima.
> ...


se proprio devi, passa:mrgreen:
certo che l'esempio è un'esempio e che per tale va preso. solo una similitudine. il fatto che tu abbia un punto di vista "particolare" non significa che è per forza così. altrimenti non si vedrebbero tutte queste relazioni andare per aria e il tradimento non sarebbe vissuto così male dalle stragrande maggioranza delle persone.


----------



## @lex (18 Marzo 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma no ....
> Dovrebbe essere più flessibile con se stessa ...
> 
> Lei non si accetta ...*non riesce a vedersi come una mutanda ballerina.... *


e capisco che sono problemi!! quasi quasi mi metto a piangere dalla commozione.


----------



## Tebe (18 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Mi piace molto questa frase. E' decisamente vera. Mi piacerebbe sapere, a completamento del tuo pensiero, se tu avverti che con il tempo (e con la reiterazione, ovviamente) questo oggetto comincia ad avere i contorni "sfumati". In altri termini se, a prescindere dal perchè si è cominciato e dal perchè lo si continua a fare, il tradimento comincia ad essere percepito come una cosa quasi "normale", ed ha sempre meno bisogno di elaborazioni.
> N.B. Questo spunto apre nuove considerazioni, ovviamente.
> 
> Hiro


Il mio pensiero oggi potrebbe stupirti.
Pur essendo stata una traditrice impenitente, il mio attuale compagno per sette anni non l'ho tradito.
Perchè?
Non lo so.
Forse ne ho fatte troppe prima e non ho più vent'anni?
Forse è lui l'uomo che?
Non lo so.
Oggi, il tradimento con Manager che mi sto concedendo ( e ripeto. Dopo sette anni di fedeltà assoluta a differenza di Mattia che ha sempre proclamato di non tradire e che i traditori sono brutta gente...beh...mi ha tradita lui...) lo avverto come l'ultimo.
Perchè è diverso dagli altri che ho sempre attuato.
Per assurdo questo è il tradimento che mi fa elaborare e mettere in discussioni più cose.
Tanto che penso di non tradire più.
Perchè prima ho sempre tradito senza elaborare.

Riassumendo.
Prima per me tradire era normale e non elaboravo.

Ora comincio ad avvertire che...boh....

Forse hanno ragione quelli che dicono che le cose bisogna farle prima.
Non dopo.
Io sono un esempio della validità della teoria evidentemente.


----------



## Daniele (18 Marzo 2012)

Questa qui non è una donna,è una figa con le gambe e la dà in giro senza capire manco cosa siano le conseguenze. Ma dico, perchè non si mette a fare la mignotta che prende anche soldi, già assodato che è vacca, almeno sfrutta questa condizione.


----------



## lunaiena (18 Marzo 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> e capisco che sono problemi!! quasi quasi mi metto a piangere dalla commozione.



E sono problemi si
Sennò mica avrebbe aperto sto 3d


----------



## Tebe (18 Marzo 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma no ....
> Dovrebbe essere più flessibile con se stessa ...
> 
> Lei non si accetta ...non riesce a vedersi *come una mutanda ballerina....*


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Mi son bruciata con:canna: leggendo la mutanda ballerina!!!
Cretina!!!!(detto con affetto!!!)

Caxxo!!!


----------



## @lex (18 Marzo 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Si,le starebbe bene essere fatta becca dall'ufficiale con una ragazza che le stia sulle scatole da sempre,ed essere poi mollata.
> Lo stesso giorno in cui l'amante si fosse stufato di rialesarle ogni pertugio,e l'avesse spedita con una pedata nel retro.
> Ti ho anche approvato il post,con la reputazione che ho accumulato ti avro' aggiunto si e no 0,01 punti


nemmeno quelli. risulta approvato ma con 0 punti:mrgreen:
il resto lo quoto.


----------



## Eretteo (18 Marzo 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> nemmeno quelli. risulta approvato ma con 0 punti:mrgreen:
> il resto lo quoto.


Va be',l'importante e' il gesto,i punti cresceranno :rotfl:


----------



## @lex (18 Marzo 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Questa qui non è una donna,è una figa con le gambe e la dà in giro senza capire manco cosa siano le conseguenze. Ma dico, perchè non si mette a fare la mignotta che prende anche soldi, già assodato che è vacca, almeno sfrutta questa condizione.


Daniele sei così fuori che mi hai fatto catapultare dal ridere:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Hallogoodbye (18 Marzo 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> La nostra coppia ha già subito diversi scossoni. Io ho saputo dei tradimenti (diversi, per anni) di mio marito, lui ha saputo di alcuni miei. Abbiamo elaborato, facciamo entrambi terapia e stiamo lavorando molto per affrontare al meglio quello che ci succede.
> 
> Sicuramente la nostra coppia si è trasformata in qualcosa di profondamente diverso rispetto a quella che è stata per tanti anni. E la cosa non è stata indolore, nè per me, nè per lui.


E la terapia vi ha fatto capire dei perché?
Soprattutto vi ha fatto capire perché volete restare insieme?


----------



## @lex (18 Marzo 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> E sono problemi si
> Sennò mica avrebbe aperto sto 3d


eh già, poverina. a volte penso che ad alcuni tipi di persone servirebbe (quasi quasi mi verrebbe di togliere il condizionale) avere dei veri e gravissimi problemi. così la smetterebbe di fare danni. e non perchè la sofferenza o il disagio del problema li migliorerebbe e li farebbe maturare, ma solo perchè avrebbero qualcos'altro a cui pensare oltre che alle cazzate di questo genere. te ne prego.


----------



## Hallogoodbye (18 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ho toccato ferro.:mrgreen:


Auguri per quello che va bene a voi.
Ho capito da tempo che ogni rapporto è diverso e che il senso di responsabilità nei confronti di sè e dell'altro ha infinite variabili.


----------



## Sole (18 Marzo 2012)

Hallogoodbye ha detto:


> E la terapia vi ha fatto capire dei perché?
> Soprattutto vi ha fatto capire perché volete restare insieme?


Sì, ci ha fatto capire moltissime cose.

Per ora vogliamo stare insieme, è quello che ci viene naturale fare. Separarci adesso ci sembrerebbe una forzatura. Ma siamo consapevoli che, come le cose sono molto cambiate negli ultimi anni, potrebbero cambiare ancora. Diciamo che siamo in una fase di transizione.


----------



## Hallogoodbye (18 Marzo 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Sì, ci ha fatto capire moltissime cose.
> 
> Per ora vogliamo stare insieme, è quello che ci viene naturale fare. Separarci adesso ci sembrerebbe una forzatura. Ma siamo consapevoli che, come le cose sono molto cambiate negli ultimi anni, potrebbero cambiare ancora. Diciamo che siamo in una fase di transizione.


E avete capito perché volete stare insieme?
Quali prospettive comuni vedete?


----------



## lunaiena (18 Marzo 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> eh già, poverina. a volte penso che ad alcuni tipi di persone servirebbe (quasi quasi mi verrebbe di togliere il condizionale) avere dei veri e gravissimi problemi. così la smetterebbe di fare danni. e non perchè la sofferenza o il disagio del problema li migliorerebbe e li farebbe maturare, ma solo perchè avrebbero qualcos'altro a cui pensare oltre che alle cazzate di questo genere. te ne prego.


A parte il fatto che ogni più piccolo problema di qualcuno non andrebbe mai sottovalutato....

Cazzate di questo genere come le definisci tu servono a farti capire come sei o non sei realmente....


----------



## Sole (18 Marzo 2012)

Hallogoodbye ha detto:


> E avete capito perché volete stare insieme?
> Quali prospettive comuni vedete?


Potrei scrivere un papiro chilometrico rispondendo a questa domanda... facciamo che ve lo risparmio, visto che siamo nel thread di un'altra fanciulla


----------



## @lex (18 Marzo 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> A parte il fatto che ogni più piccolo problema di qualcuno non andrebbe mai sottovalutato....
> 
> Cazzate di questo genere come le definisci tu servono a farti capire come sei o non sei realmente....


se vuole incontrarmi a4 occhi glielo faccio capire io come è realmente. qui potrei risultare molto sgradevole:up:


----------



## Hallogoodbye (18 Marzo 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Potrei scrivere un papiro chilometrico rispondendo a questa domanda... facciamo che ve lo risparmio, visto che siamo nel thread di un'altra fanciulla


Ho appena visto che l'hai chiesto anche tu a zeera


----------



## Hallogoodbye (18 Marzo 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> A parte il fatto che ogni più piccolo problema di qualcuno non andrebbe mai sottovalutato....
> 
> Cazzate di questo genere come le definisci tu servono a farti capire come sei o non sei realmente....


A volte servono per adeguarsi a un'immagine interna.
A volte per trovare il coraggio di uscire da una situazione.
Ma resta che se ci fossero problemi più vitali non si rischierebbe di perdere un affetto per sperimentare.


----------



## @lex (18 Marzo 2012)

Hallogoodbye ha detto:


> A volte servono per adeguarsi a un'immagine interna.
> A volte per trovare il coraggio di uscire da una situazione.
> Ma resta che se ci fossero problemi più vitali non si rischierebbe di perdere un affetto per sperimentare.


e a volte le cose sono più semplici di quello che si vuole fare apparire.


----------



## Hallogoodbye (18 Marzo 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> e a volte le cose sono più semplici di quello che si vuole fare apparire.


...nel senso che è solo "zoccola"? xD
Non credo se si chiede perché fa una cosa che non trova giusta e che non sopporterebbe.


----------



## @lex (18 Marzo 2012)

Hallogoodbye ha detto:


> ...nel senso che è solo "zoccola"? xD
> Non credo se si chiede perché fa una cosa che non trova giusta e che non sopporterebbe.


no, un'egoista stronza.


----------



## Sole (18 Marzo 2012)

Hallogoodbye ha detto:


> Ho appena visto che l'hai chiesto anche tu a zeera



Sì, nel suo thread, dove si parla di lei e del rapporto col suo uomo.


----------



## Daniele (18 Marzo 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> no, un'egoista stronza.


Oltre tutto anche vacca.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Marzo 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Vero. Anche mio marito sa che in questa fase del nostro rapporto non voglio dare nè pretendere fedeltà, ma ogni volta che mi è capitato di mentire e ingannarlo per incontrarmi con un altro uomo, ero consapevole di tradirlo.
> 
> Qualcuno ha detto, tempo fa, che le bugie sono uno spiacevole effetto collaterale del tradimento. E da un certo punto di vista è così. Ma a volte ho la sensazione che siano invece l'essenza del tradimento.


Ma non ti capisco...
Ma perchè non glielo dici? 
Anzichè mentire?
Ciao stasera esco e mi vedo con un uomo: problemi?

Perchè contar balote a 40 anni eh?
Non ti pare sciocco?


----------



## @lex (18 Marzo 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Oltre tutto anche vacca.


mi fai morire daniele. ok anche vacca, così sei contento:risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Marzo 2012)

Allora a che sta servendo questa discussione? 

Qualcuno me lo spiega, please?

:mrgreen:


----------



## @lex (18 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Allora a che sta servendo questa discussione?
> 
> Qualcuno me lo spiega, please?
> 
> :mrgreen:


a nulla.


----------



## ferita (18 Marzo 2012)

*forse non ho capito bene...*

Scusatemi, forse mi sono perduta delle parti di questa discussione, forse non ho afferrato bene il senso del forum, forse sono un po' stupida io, ma mi chiedo perchè ve la prendete tanto con questa ragazza quando questo forum pullula di traditori\traditrici che hanno mariti, mogli, fidanzati, fidanzate...? 
E' solo una domanda, una curiosità...non arrabbiatevi


----------



## @lex (18 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Scusatemi, forse mi sono perduta delle parti di questa discussione, forse non ho afferrato bene il senso del forum, forse sono un po' stupida io, ma mi chiedo perchè ve la prendete tanto con questa ragazza quando questo forum pullula di traditori\traditrici che hanno mariti, mogli, fidanzati, fidanzate...?
> E' solo una domanda, una curiosità...non arrabbiatevi


per quanto mi riguarda ho lo stesso metro con tutti. ci sono poi traditori e traditori. tebe per esempio è una traditrice, lo dice a noi e lo ha detto al suo lui. lo sta tradendo ma lei è stata a sua volta tradita. questo è un caso diverso.


----------



## ferita (18 Marzo 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> per quanto mi riguarda ho lo stesso metro con tutti. ci sono poi traditori e traditori. tebe per esempio è una traditrice, lo dice a noi e lo ha detto al suo lui. lo sta tradendo ma lei è stata a sua volta tradita. questo è un caso diverso.


Credo che Tebe sia l'unica ad averlo detto...gli altri sono tutti simili a questa ragazza.
Forse vi dà fastidio perchè è indecisa mentre gli altri traditori\traditrici si trovano beatamente con i piedi in due staffe senza sentirsi in colpa?


----------



## Flavia (18 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Scusatemi, forse mi sono perduta delle parti di questa discussione, forse non ho afferrato bene il senso del forum, forse sono un po' stupida io, ma mi chiedo perchè ve la prendete tanto con questa ragazza quando questo forum pullula di traditori\traditrici che hanno mariti, mogli, fidanzati, fidanzate...?
> E' solo una domanda, una curiosità...non arrabbiatevi


credo che a leggere il trend si sia spaventata!


----------



## @lex (18 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Credo che Tebe sia l'unica ad averlo detto...gli altri sono tutti simili a questa ragazza.
> Forse vi dà fastidio perchè è indecisa mentre gli altri traditori\traditrici si trovano beatamente con i piedi in due staffe senza sentirsi in colpa?


fai i nick e poi ti dico se gli ho mai risposto in modo accondiscendente o meno. facciamo un altro nick? lothar. gli ho detto che è squallido. se poi gli altri del forum si comportano diversamente non lo so. io parlo e rispondo per me.
un'altra che tradisce ma il marito è al corrente? Sole


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Marzo 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> fai i nick e poi ti dico se gli ho mai risposto in modo accondiscendente o meno. facciamo un altro nick? lothar. gli ho detto che è squallido. se poi gli altri del forum si comportano diversamente non lo so. io parlo e rispondo per me.
> un'altra che tradisce ma il marito è al corrente? Sole


errato

Sole ha scritto che in questo periodo non garantisce la fedeltà, non ha raccontato al marito che lo tradisce


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Marzo 2012)

Per quel che riguarda l'argomento lanciato dal 3d:

arriva una che sta in una determinata fase della vicenda "tradimento"

scrive un post che è uno sfogo e la richiesta di un consiglio a un tempo
ognuno le risponda come crede, secondo la sua indole e la sua esperienza

che c'entra l'accondiscendenza?


----------



## Sole (18 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma non ti capisco...
> Ma perchè non glielo dici?
> Anzichè mentire?
> Ciao stasera esco e mi vedo con un uomo: problemi?
> ...



Perchè questa domanda non la rivolgi anche alle altre donne che tradiscono i loro uomini? Loro non sono sciocche? Dove sta la differenza?


----------



## Sole (18 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> errato
> 
> Sole ha scritto che in questo periodo non garantisce la fedeltà, non ha raccontato al marito che lo tradisce


Vero. Sa peró  che l'ho tradito. L'esperienza del mio tradimento ha giá avuto modo di affrontarla e digerirla.
Questa non è una giustificazione e non mi rende migliore di altri.


----------



## Flavia (18 Marzo 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Vero. Sa peró  che l'ho tradito. L'esperienza del mio tradimento ha giá avuto modo di affrontarla e digerirla.
> Questa non è una giustificazione e non mi rende migliore di altri.


ma hai avuto il coraggio e l'onestà di dirlo a tuo marito, pronta ad affrontare tutte le possibili conseguenze, non è da tutti


----------



## @lex (18 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> errato
> 
> Sole ha scritto che in questo periodo non garantisce la fedeltà, non ha raccontato al marito che lo tradisce


maestrina, al fine della chiarezza non cambia nulla.


----------



## @lex (18 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Per quel che riguarda l'argomento lanciato dal 3d:
> 
> arriva una che sta in una determinata fase della vicenda "tradimento"
> 
> ...


il grassetto significa?
io il consiglio gliel'ho dato. continuare a scoparsi quell'altro. sperando che il suo lui faccia altrettanto. anzi tutte quelle che respirano e gli capitano a tiro


----------



## @lex (18 Marzo 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Vero. Sa peró che l'ho tradito. L'esperienza del mio tradimento ha giá avuto modo di affrontarla e digerirla.
> Questa non è una giustificazione e non mi rende migliore di altri.


si che ti rende migliore! perchè lui è consapevole di un tuo eventuale tradimento e può scegliere. di restare o andarsene. ti sembra poco? a me no.


----------



## @lex (18 Marzo 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> credo che a leggere il trend si sia spaventata!


se riesce tranquillamente ad uscire di casa, prendere un mezzo di trasporto e andare dall'amante all'insaputa del suo uomo leggere questo thread dovrebbe essere come mandare giù acqua fresca nel deserto a 40° all'ombra


----------



## Sole (18 Marzo 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> ma hai avuto il coraggio e l'onestà di dirlo a tuo marito, pronta ad affrontare tutte le possibili conseguenze, non è da tutti



Non lo so Flavia...ancora oggi mi chiedo se ho fatto bene a raccontare e se non sia stato un atto di egoismo il mio.

Comunque mio marito mi ha chiesto espressamente di non fargli sapere, in futuro. Tanto che non mi controlla, non cerca, non chiede e mi lascia i miei spazi.

Ma so bene che, al contrario di me, lui soffrirebbe molto se sapesse di un mio tradimento. Razionalmente comprende la fase in cui mi trovo, emotivamente non accetta, anche se in parte lui è responsabile del mio cambiamento.


----------



## @lex (18 Marzo 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Non lo so Flavia...ancora oggi mi chiedo se ho fatto bene a raccontare e se non sia stato un atto di egoismo io.
> 
> Comunque mio marito mi hs chiesto espressamente di non farmi sapere, in futuro. Tanto che non mi controlla, non cerca, non chiede e mi lascia i miei spazi.
> 
> Ma so bene che, al contrario di me, lui soffrirebbe molto se sapesse di un mio tradimento. Razionalmente comprende la fase in cui mi trovo, emotivamente non accetta, anche se in parte lui è responsabile del mio cambiamento.


beh, se non l'avessi fatto saresti nel gruppo delle stronze egoiste. :mrgreen:


----------



## Sole (18 Marzo 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> beh, se non l'avessi fatto saresti nel gruppo delle stronze egoiste. :mrgreen:



Uuhh, mi è andata bene allora


----------



## Tebe (18 Marzo 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> se riesce tranquillamente ad uscire di casa, prendere un mezzo di trasporto e andare dall'amante all'insaputa del suo uomo leggere questo thread dovrebbe essere come mandare giù acqua fresca nel deserto a 40° all'ombra


....sei riuscito a gelare anche me.:scared:
E non è facilissimo...


----------



## @lex (18 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ....sei riuscito a gelare anche me.:scared:
> E non è facilissimo...


è una cosa positiva o negativa?:mrgreen:


----------



## @lex (18 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ....sei riuscito a gelare anche me.:scared:
> E non è facilissimo...


e parlando seriamente, perchè gelare? ti sei fatta il film visivo di lei che fa quello che ho scritto?


----------



## Flavia (18 Marzo 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> se riesce tranquillamente ad uscire di casa, prendere un mezzo di trasporto e andare dall'amante all'insaputa del suo uomo leggere questo thread dovrebbe essere come mandare giù acqua fresca nel deserto a 40° all'ombra


e guarda che magari ha caricato pure la lavatrice prima di uscire di casa


----------



## @lex (18 Marzo 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> e guarda che magari ha caricato pure la lavatrice prima di uscire di casa


no, la lavatrice serve per il sesso fantastico con l'amante:mrgreen:


----------



## Flavia (18 Marzo 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Non lo so Flavia...ancora oggi mi chiedo se ho fatto bene a raccontare e se non sia stato un atto di egoismo il mio.
> 
> Comunque mio marito mi ha chiesto espressamente di non fargli sapere, in futuro. Tanto che non mi controlla, non cerca, non chiede e mi lascia i miei spazi.
> 
> Ma so bene che, al contrario di me, lui soffrirebbe molto se sapesse di un mio tradimento. Razionalmente comprende la fase in cui mi trovo, emotivamente non accetta, anche se in parte lui è responsabile del mio cambiamento.


Se te la senti mi spieghi cosa intendi per tuo egoismo in questo frangente?


----------



## @lex (18 Marzo 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> Se te la senti mi spieghi cosa intendi per tuo egoismo in questo frangente?


forse scaricarsi la coscienza già prima di averlo fatto. la motivazione non importa. per quanto doloroso sia è un uomo che può scegliere.


----------



## Flavia (18 Marzo 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> no, la lavatrice serve per il sesso fantastico con l'amante:mrgreen:


anche, ma la userà anche allo scopo banale di lavare i panni


----------



## Sole (18 Marzo 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> Se te la senti mi spieghi cosa intendi per tuo egoismo in questo frangente?


Io volevo troncare la mia storia con questa persona perchè non mi faceva stare bene. L'ho raccontato a mio marito perchè volevo davvero ricominciare e lasciarmi tutto alle spalle. Ero in confusione, molto più fragile di adesso. La scoperta dei tradimenti di mio marito risaliva a qualche mese prima e io mi ero aggrappata al mio amante per risalire....avevo paura di non essere abbastanza forte per staccarmi da lui e ho pensato che raccontare tutto mi avrebbe aiutato a non cercarlo più e a non farmi trovare se mi avesse cercato.

Come vedi una bella dose di egoismo c'è stata. Sarei stupida se lo negassi.


----------



## Flavia (18 Marzo 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io volevo troncare la mia storia con questa persona perchè non mi faceva stare bene. L'ho raccontato a mio marito perchè volevo davvero ricominciare e lasciarmi tutto alle spalle. Ero in confusione, molto più fragile di adesso. La scoperta dei tradimenti di mio marito risaliva a qualche mese prima e io mi ero aggrappata al mio amante per risalire....avevo paura di non essere abbastanza forte per staccarmi da lui e ho pensato che raccontare tutto mi avrebbe aiutato a non cercarlo più e a non farmi trovare se mi avesse cercato.
> 
> Come vedi una bella dose di egoismo c'è stata. Sarei stupida se lo negassi.


una risposta onesta


----------



## @lex (18 Marzo 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> anche, ma la userà anche allo scopo banale di lavare i panni


mmmmmmm....troppo banale:mrgreen:


----------



## @lex (18 Marzo 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io volevo troncare la mia storia con questa persona perchè non mi faceva stare bene. L'ho raccontato a mio marito perchè volevo davvero ricominciare e lasciarmi tutto alle spalle. Ero in confusione, molto più fragile di adesso. La scoperta dei tradimenti di mio marito risaliva a qualche mese prima e io mi ero aggrappata al mio amante per risalire....avevo paura di non essere abbastanza forte per staccarmi da lui e ho pensato che raccontare tutto mi avrebbe aiutato a non cercarlo più e a non farmi trovare se mi avesse cercato.
> 
> Come vedi una bella dose di egoismo c'è stata. Sarei stupida se lo negassi.


cioè avevate tutti e due due storie contemporaneamente?


----------



## Flavia (18 Marzo 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> mmmmmmm....troppo banale:mrgreen:


e dai suvvia, è una ragazza mica il mago udinì
spezzo una "lama" (che va tanto di moda) per questa ragazza. ha 26 anni non è sposata, spero che capisca che non può stare in questa situazione ambigua; deve decidere in primo luogo per lei, e poi per i due giovanotti, che non sappiamo quali siano i loro reali sentimenti. 
qualcuno ne può uscire con le ossa rotte


----------



## @lex (18 Marzo 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> e dai suvvia, è una ragazza mica il mago udinì
> spezzo una "lama" (che va tanto di moda) per questa ragazza. ha 26 anni non è sposata, spero che capisca che non può stare in questa situazione ambigua; deve decidere in primo luogo per lei, e poi per i due giovanotti, che non sappiamo quali siano i loro reali sentimenti.
> qualcuno ne può uscire con le ossa rotte


che non è sposata fa qualche differenza?


----------



## Sole (18 Marzo 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> cioè avevate tutti e due due storie contemporaneamente?


No. Io sono sempre stata fedelissima e innamorata. Ho scoperto che mio marito mi tradiva da due anni con donne diverse e in modo molto squallido...sono andata in crisi, dopo qualche mese me ne sono anche andata di casa. Dopo il mio ritorni ho incontrato una persona che mi piaceva molto e ho tradito mio marito. Lui non mi ha più tradita da quando l'ho scoperto.

Sono io che, per motivi miei che lui conosce bene, ora come ora non voglio legarmi a lui in modo esclusivo.

È una storia un po' complicata la mia...e molto dolorosa, come tutte le storie di tradimenti scoperti.


----------



## Flavia (18 Marzo 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> che non è sposata fa qualche differenza?


se intendi quale differenza ci sia a livello morale, ti rispondo : nessuna.
ma a livello pratico il fatto di non essere sposata, rende una eventuale rottura con il fidanzato molto più facile


----------



## @lex (18 Marzo 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> se intendi quale differenza ci sia a livello morale, ti rispondo : nessuna.
> ma a livello pratico il fatto di non essere sposata, rende una eventuale rottura con il fidanzato molto più facile


10 a 1 che romperà con l'uno se la scopre e con l'altro se la molla perchè non si decide


----------



## @lex (18 Marzo 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> No. Io sono sempre stata fedelissima e innamorata. Ho scoperto che mio marito mi tradiva da due anni con donne diverse e in modo molto squallido...sono andata in crisi, dopo qualche mese me ne sono anche andata di casa. Dopo il mio ritorni ho incontrato una persona che mi piaceva molto e ho tradito mio marito. Lui non mi ha più tradita da quando l'ho scoperto.
> 
> Sono io che, per motivi miei che lui conosce bene, ora come ora non voglio legarmi a lui in modo esclusivo.
> 
> È una storia un po' complicata la mia...e molto dolorosa, come tutte le storie di tradimenti scoperti.


ah ok. stavi per fare il salto della quaglia:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (18 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Il mio pensiero oggi potrebbe stupirti.
> Pur essendo stata una traditrice impenitente, il mio attuale compagno per sette anni non l'ho tradito.
> Perchè?
> Non lo so.
> ...


tenta tebe!
90% del tuo divertimento per la mattana che vai per ordire...
è...che...
lui è manager.
lui è uomo più grande di te.
lui è invornito bambino pastroccione.
Da cui, a mio avviso, ti senti come dire, mo ci giocattolo un po', per divertirmi su...
Per farlo tribolare un pochino.

Neanche parlerei di tradimento, ma solo di un capriccio da signora...un po' froufrou...

Ben diverso il caso in cui...ti parte cuoricino...
Forse sai benissimo che al punto in cui sei giunta nella tua vita...
Il cuoricino non si sbatte più per cose che un tempo regalavano brividi ed emozioni...

Non penso che faresti tanto la fighetta qui e là...
Se manager fosse uno di quegli uomini avezzi a prendere la prima di turno, portarsela in un motel, fare quel che vuole, e poi ti saluto meneghina...

A mio avviso il tuo giochino è fare capitolare il manager, che da tutto quanto quel che scrivi, è finalmente giunto alla sua prima mattana...speriamo non esploda eh?

Insomma tu ti dici...
Questo manager non me la racconta giusta...
Vediamo un po' come è fatto...no?

Insomma si fa presto dire in bocca al lupo...
bisogna mettere la testina dentro le sue fauci per vedere come è fatto...no?


----------



## Tebe (18 Marzo 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> e parlando seriamente, perchè gelare? ti sei fatta il film visivo di lei che fa quello che ho scritto?


Esatto. ma in negativo.
lei non cinica e spietata perchè se no non avrebbe aperto il 3d...

lascia stare


----------



## Flavia (18 Marzo 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> 10 a 1 che romperà con l'uno se la scopre e con l'altro se la molla perchè non si decide


tutto è possibile, alle volte si sceglie la soluzione più comoda


----------



## @lex (18 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Esatto. ma in negativo.
> lei non cinica e spietata perchè se no non avrebbe aperto il 3d...
> 
> lascia stare


cinica e spietata forse no, ma egoista e stronza direi a sufficienza.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> errato
> 
> Sole ha scritto che in questo periodo non garantisce la fedeltà, non ha raccontato al marito che lo tradisce


Vero e si lamenta pure del fatto che è "costretta" a mentirgli.
COme dire che menzogna è equazione o conditio sine qua non, per poter accedere al sesso extraconiugale.
Non capisco il senso di mentire.
Voglio dire un conto è due persone che sono alle prime armi.
Un conto è pigliarsi beatamente per il culo dopo che si è assieme da una vita e soprattutto ci si conosce molto bene.

Su una cosa sono sicurissimo.
Mai pigliato per il culo mia moglie.
Perchè per me è troppo rischioso stare con una persona così vicino come nel matrimonio e non essere sicuro di come in realtà la pensa su certe cose.

QUando non mi sento sicuro io vado sempre a verificare, a vedere come stanno le cose.
Faccio un esempio.
Nel 2001 ci fu un periodaccio perchè lei sclerava con figlia piccola e io ero sempre in giro per il mondo per concerti.
Ci fu un litigio e mi disse...Cosa credi io avevo già pensato di lasciarti.
Quella fu una bomba per me.
Perchè lì iniziai a prendere le distanze da lei e a dirle che se mi vedevo costretto a difendermi da lei, lo avrei fatto, pur di salvare me stesso.

Ovvio...se di una persona non me ne frega un'emerita cippa...posso anche permettermi il lusso di prenderla per il culo.
Ma non per cattiveria, ma per il semplice fatto, che anch'io tante volte sono stato pigliato per il culo, da persone a cui non fregava assolutamente niente di me...no?


----------



## Sole (18 Marzo 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> ah ok. stavi per fare il salto della quaglia:mrgreen:


Non voglio sapere cosa rischiavo


----------



## Flavia (18 Marzo 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> cinica e spietata forse no, ma egoista e stronza direi a sufficienza.


egoista, ma almeno si pone il dubbio, mica cosa da poco di questi tempi


----------



## @lex (18 Marzo 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> tutto è possibile, alle volte si sceglie la soluzione più comoda


in questi casi per ognuno che si siede su una poltrona con cuscino di piume e velluto c'è sempre qualcuno che si becca la sedia con l'asse di legno grezzo con incorporato paletto di ferro a forma conica


----------



## contepinceton (18 Marzo 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Perchè questa domanda non la rivolgi anche alle altre donne che tradiscono i loro uomini? Loro non sono sciocche? Dove sta la differenza?


Vado fuori diritto.
Non conosco nessuna donna che è stata tradita, che se poi si fa un amante, non lo dice al proprio marito.
Anzi, proprio la sincerità la fa stare bene.
Perchè se solo lui osa protestare...lei gli ricorda...cosa lui ha fatto a lei...

E sono sicurissimo, ad esempio, che anche la moglie di Lothar farebbe così dopo che lo ha beccato.

Ma ovvio io conosco sempre le donne sbagliate no?

Non ho detto che sei sciocca...
Trovo infantile dover mentire a 40 anni...no?
Non siamo tra adulti? Eh?

Ma tu pensi che lui ci creda?
E ti parlo da marito eh? Non da uomo...

Tante volte ripeto, io ho fatto finta di non aver visto, di aver capito male, ecc..ecc..ecc...


----------



## Flavia (18 Marzo 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> in questi casi per ognuno che si siede su una poltrona con cuscino di piume e velluto c'è sempre qualcuno che si becca la sedia con l'asse di legno grezzo con incorporato paletto di ferro a forma conica



la tua immagine rende perfettamente l'idea, io avrei detto che c'è sempre qualcuno ne esce con le ossa rotte


----------



## @lex (18 Marzo 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> egoista, ma almeno si pone il dubbio, mica cosa da poco di questi tempi


ah beh allora. i miei rispetti, tra una scopata fantastica e l'altra. ma solo a me fa squallido che la prima cosa che scrivano in molti è l'aspetto sessuale dell'amante, come fosse un modo per avere un'attenuante?


----------



## @lex (18 Marzo 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Non voglio sapere cosa rischiavo


niente più mazzi di rose.ti sembra poco?:mrgreen:


----------



## @lex (18 Marzo 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> la tua immagine rende perfettamente l'idea, io avrei detto che c'è sempre qualcuno ne esce con le ossa rotte


sono un po' colorito:mrgreen:


----------



## Flavia (18 Marzo 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> ah beh allora. i miei rispetti, tra una scopata fantastica e l'altra. ma solo a me fa squallido che la prima cosa che scrivano in molti è l'aspetto sessuale dell'amante, come fosse un modo per avere un'attenuante.


ma non so se la considerano una attenuante, magari semplicemente con estrema crudezza dichiarano il motivo per cui tradiscono


----------



## @lex (18 Marzo 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> ma non so se la considerano una attenuante, magari semplicemente con estrema crudezza dichiarano il motivo per cui tradiscono


che allora non si attacchino alle tende modello nuova Eleonora Duse. Ti dirò, avrei comunque un atteggiamento critico, ma almeno apprezzerei la sincerità.


----------



## Sole (18 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vado fuori diritto.
> Non conosco nessuna donna che è stata tradita, che se poi si fa un amante, non lo dice al proprio marito.
> Anzi, proprio la sincerità la fa stare bene.
> Perchè se solo lui osa protestare...lei gli ricorda...cosa lui ha fatto a lei...
> ...


Mio marito sa che sono stata con altri uomini. Non li conosce, perchè un minimo di rispetto anche nel tradimento cerco di mantenerlo, ma lo sa.

Di altri non sa. Perchè, se prima tiravo fuori tutto, ora tendo ad essere più discreta. Ma sul fatto che io NON voglio esclusività sessuale nel nostro matrimonio in questa fase della nostra vita, lui non ha dubbi, perchè ne parliamo quasi ogni giorno, a rischio di scornarci.

Io gli ho detto che se quello che posso dargli adesso non gli sta bene, è libero di andarsene. Gli ho detto che in questo momento questo è l'unico modo di amare che io conosca.
Ma gli risparmio i dettagli e lo squallore del dire 'esco di casa e mi vedo con tizio o con caio', che proprio non fa per me, nè per lui, credo.

Sarà stupido, sarà ipocrita, non lo so. So che se arrivassimo a dirci quando e con chi trombiamo sentirei davvero di doverlo salutare per sempre...perchè l'indifferenza reciproca, per me, sarebbe il segnale della morte certa della nostra unione.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Marzo 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> che non è sposata fa qualche differenza?


Ebbè...non c'è nessun giuramento di fedeltà...difronte ad una società o un altare.
Per esempio...
Quanti fidanzati si lasciano per storie di sesso con altri?
Molti eh?

Proprio quest'estate una notte odo nel sottoscala una ragazza urlare in una maniera incredibile.
Corro giù dicendomi...cazzo la stanno violentando...

Niente di che...
Lei era incazzata perchè il suo boy...le aveva fregato il cellulare...e le stava leggendo i sms di un altro...
Allora faccio con lui...tutto a posto?
E lui...si lei urla perchè vuole indietro il cellulare...conte mi sono finalmente reso conto che è putana...adesso la mollo...nonostante i suoi piagnistei...e mi cerco una nuova ragazza....

Ok...dico...ma stai svegliando tutto il condominio...

Adesso ha un'altra ragazza...e andranno a convivere a breve.

Poi un'altra sera ho riso come un matto per il litigio di due giovani vent'enni perchè una inizia...ahahahahaah...mi sono fatta il tuo raga...e l'altra giù botte...

So ragazzi no?

Forse ci si sposa o ci si giura con troppa incoscienza.

Almeno io ho passato la notte prima di sposarmi in piedi...in una stanza a riflettere sulla cosa che andavo facendo...e mi ricordo che non sapevo come affrontarla...
Proprio per il giuramento...

Sognavo un periodo di convivenza prematrimoniale in maniera che poi se le cose non funzionavano...ognuno poteva andare per sè...senza tanti casini!


----------



## Sole (18 Marzo 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> niente più mazzi di rose.ti sembra poco?:mrgreen:


Affatto. Io ci tengo moltissimo alle tue rose 

E poi non sono abituata a ricevere fiori!


----------



## @lex (18 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ebbè...non c'è nessun giuramento di fedeltà...difronte ad una società o un altare.
> Per esempio...
> Quanti fidanzati si lasciano per storie di sesso con altri?
> Molti eh?
> ...


minchia non ti rispondo perchè non sei in grado di capire quanto sei irritante.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Marzo 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Mio marito sa che sono stata con altri uomini. Non li conosce, perchè un minimo di rispetto anche nel tradimento cerco di mantenerlo, ma lo sa.
> 
> Di altri non sa. Perchè, se prima tiravo fuori tutto, ora tendo ad essere più discreta. Ma sul fatto che io NON voglio esclusività sessuale nel nostro matrimonio in questa fase della nostra vita, lui non ha dubbi, perchè ne parliamo quasi ogni giorno, a rischio di scornarci.
> 
> ...


Ah ma scolta...tacere non è mentire eh?
Diremo che anche tu hai cose solo tue no?
Mentire a casa mia è...vado al supermercato e invece vai in motel a trombare eh?
Se nelle vostre regole c'è...NON il chiedere il permesso...ma il mettere a corrente di...basta dire...stasera esco...no?

Almeno mia moglie fa così...
Mi mette al corrente che una sera esce no?

Ovvio mia cara...
Se la tempesto di domande...e lei non vuole dirmi dove va e con chi...perchè ha l'esigenza di non giustificarsi...perchè un compagno non è un padrone...sono io che la costringo, bene o male, a mentire...

E appunto...non mi va sentire bugie da mia moglie.

Quindi tu non menti.


----------



## @lex (18 Marzo 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Affatto. Io ci tengo moltissimo alle tue rose
> 
> E poi non sono abituata a ricevere fiori!


----------



## Tebe (18 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> tenta tebe!
> 90% del tuo divertimento per la mattana che vai per ordire...
> è...che...
> lui è manager.
> ...


accidenti Conte...
E' una lettura di me stessa che non avevo contemplato.
Ma in effetti...far capitolare il manager...e si...
Aggiudicato.
manager è un capriccio froufrou. Non un vero tradimento.
Perchè qui è sesso non cuore.

Se Mattia mi becca gli dirò queste parole
Tu ti eri innamorato della ex amante, e ci volevi fare dei figli ad un certo punto e hai avuto pure il cattivo gusto di chiamarla con un nomignolo che riservavi solo a me.
Io con manager ho solo fatto sesso.
Un capriccio mattia. 


reggerà la mia difesa davanti alla santa inquisizione della moralità (postuma)  di Mattia?:mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (18 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> accidenti Conte...
> E' una lettura di me stessa che non avevo contemplato.
> Ma in effetti...far capitolare il manager...e si...
> Aggiudicato.
> ...


 :rotfl:
Quella mica si batte!!!!!!!


----------



## Sole (18 Marzo 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


>


Sei decisamente più ricettivo di tutti gli uomini che ho incontrato nella mia vita 

Grazie!


----------



## contepinceton (18 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> accidenti Conte...
> E' una lettura di me stessa che non avevo contemplato.
> Ma in effetti...far capitolare il manager...e si...
> Aggiudicato.
> ...


Ma tu prova a dire a mattia...
SOno sotto la protezione dello scudo lothariano...
Neanche i sette contro tebe...potrebbero qualcosa...


----------



## @lex (18 Marzo 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Sei decisamente più ricettivo di tutti gli uomini che ho incontrato nella mia vita
> 
> Grazie!


Prego.
E non hai visto ancora il resto:mrgreen:


----------



## Sole (18 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> accidenti Conte...
> E' una lettura di me stessa che non avevo contemplato.
> Ma in effetti...far capitolare il manager...e si...
> Aggiudicato.
> ...


Pesante eh.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Marzo 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Pesante eh.


No...
Giusta...
Hai mai visto film Bianco di Kieslowsky?
Io nei rapporti umani mi comporto proprio come quel protagonista.
Vero alla fine lui piange.
Ma lei resta dove è.
E dove doveva finire.

Questo è il risarcimento per chi ci ha tradito.
Che noi possiamo sempre fare quello che vogliamo e lui o lei deve stare zitto.

Ricordiamoci sempre che il figliol prodigo non chiese di essere riabilitato a figlio prediletto...ma si disse...speriamo che mi tenga nell'annovero dell'ultimo dei servi...

E questo serve anche a mostrare come questo figliuol prodigo...aveva compreso la gravità della sua azione...

Nulla può tornare come prima, dopo certe cose.
Sole se in un momento d'ira io ti cavo un occhio.
Potremo anche tornare assieme.
ma tu puoi portare a vita una benda che mi ricordi cosa ti ho fatto.

E non sto scherzando.


----------



## Sole (18 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No...
> Giusta...
> Hai mai visto film Bianco di Kieslowsky?
> Io nei rapporti umani mi comporto proprio come quel protagonista.
> ...


Guarda che io mi riferivo a quello che ho evidenziato in neretto.

Al fatto che lui volesse dei figli con l'amante e la chiamasse col nomignolo di Tebe.

Io la considero una cosa pesante. Non dico che non supererei, non posso saperlo. Ma credo ci voglia molta forza e molto amore per passare sopra a una cosa così.


----------



## @lex (18 Marzo 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Guarda che io mi riferivo a quello che ho evidenziato in neretto.
> 
> Al fatto che lui volesse dei figli con l'amante e la chiamasse col nomignolo di Tebe.
> 
> Io la considero una cosa pesante. Non dico che non supererei, non posso saperlo. Ma credo ci voglia molta forza e molto amore per passare sopra a una cosa così.


Io riuscirei a passarci sopra. con un Hammer a pieno carico:mrgreen:


----------



## Sole (18 Marzo 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> Io riuscirei a passarci sopra. con un Hammer a pieno carico:mrgreen:


Non avevo dubbi!


----------



## @lex (18 Marzo 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Non avevo dubbi!


....recettiva....:mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (18 Marzo 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Guarda che io mi riferivo a quello che ho evidenziato in neretto.
> 
> Al fatto che lui volesse dei figli con l'amante e la chiamasse col nomignolo di Tebe.
> 
> Io la considero una cosa pesante. Non dico che non supererei, non posso saperlo. Ma credo ci voglia molta forza e molto amore per passare sopra a una cosa così.


Molto pesante...
Superarla si...
Ma ognuno per la sua strada...
Per come sono fatta io...


----------



## contepinceton (19 Marzo 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Guarda che io mi riferivo a quello che ho evidenziato in neretto.
> 
> Al fatto che lui volesse dei figli con l'amante e la chiamasse col nomignolo di Tebe.
> 
> Io la considero una cosa pesante. Non dico che non supererei, non posso saperlo. Ma credo ci voglia molta forza e molto amore per passare sopra a una cosa così.


E io intendevo dire che lei può a buon diritto usare quell'espressione.
Che a ben vedere è pur sempre un'arma micidiale che lei ha nel suo fodero.
Mattia, non è stupido, sa benissimo di aver armato lui quella testata atomica.

E ho tratto lo spunto per dire...
Secondo me l'atteggiamento di Tebe verso Mattia è giusto...ed è evangelico...
Mio caro Mattia io ho ti ho condonato un debito di diecimila denari...mi fai storie se ti faccio un piccolo torto da dieci denari?

In altre parole...
Applaudo all'intelligenza e all' astuzia di Tebe...

Io che sono un uomo di poco amore...vedo benissimo ste cose...
E trovo che sia molto intelligente girare a nostro vantaggio le mancanze degli altri eh?

Cioè Tebe ha trovato più vantaggioso SUPERARE questa enpasse...
Che lasciarsi distruggere da essa.

Suvvia a tebina...non manca nè malizia, nè furbizia...

E lei può fare davvero molto per le tradite di questo posto...o no?


----------



## Tebe (19 Marzo 2012)

*Ammetto*

E' stata pesante si.
L'ammooore, i figli il nomignolo.
Ma mattia è così. Invornito.
E' stata la mia conoscenza di lui che mi ha fatta passare sopra a queste cose (non con un hanmmer ma ci ho pensato serissimamente).
Io amo Mattia per quello che è. Con le sue debolezze. La sua immaturità. la sua ingenuità a volte spiazzante.
Solo uno come lui poteva fare un tradimento così...goffo.
(E poi...ha 10 anni in meno...in casa nostra gira ancora il Topexan:mrgreen:. Si deve ancora fare il ragazzo...)

E Conte, hai ragione.
Se mi becca gli direi esattamente così.
Non per rinfacciare, non è mio uso.
Ma per mettere in giusta luce i due tradimenti.
Credo che nella gravità di entrambi, uno lo sia leggermente di più.


----------



## Tebe (19 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E io intendevo dire che lei può a buon diritto usare quell'espressione.
> Che a ben vedere è pur sempre un'arma micidiale che lei ha nel suo fodero.
> Mattia, non è stupido, sa benissimo di aver armato lui quella testata atomica.
> 
> ...


Ho letto dopo avere postato l'altro commento.
Stasera riesci meglio tu a spiegare me stessa che io.
Sarà che sto cominciando ad invornirmi...

Quoto tutto. 
Oddio...cosa potrei fare per le tradite di questo posto?
Smettere di raccontare un tradimento in diretta?:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (19 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> E' stata pesante si.
> L'ammooore, i figli il nomignolo.
> Ma mattia è così. Invornito.
> E' stata la mia conoscenza di lui che mi ha fatta passare sopra a queste cose (non con un hanmmer ma ci ho pensato serissimamente).
> ...


Sul primo rosso...ahahahaah...come è contiano mattia...ahahaahah...
Chissà la sua faccia tutto colpevole...eh?


----------



## Tebe (19 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sul primo rosso...ahahahaah...come è contiano mattia...ahahaahah...
> Chissà la sua faccia tutto colpevole...eh?


:mrgreen: ti reputi come Mattia davvero?
Tua moglie ha tutta la mia solidarietà. ma capisco perchè ti ama.


----------



## Hammogoodbye (19 Marzo 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Mio marito sa che sono stata con altri uomini. Non li conosce, perchè un minimo di rispetto anche nel tradimento cerco di mantenerlo, ma lo sa.
> 
> Di altri non sa. Perchè, se prima tiravo fuori tutto, ora tendo ad essere più discreta. Ma sul fatto che io NON voglio esclusività sessuale nel nostro matrimonio in questa fase della nostra vita, lui non ha dubbi, perchè ne parliamo quasi ogni giorno, a rischio di scornarci.
> 
> ...


Ma perché lo fai?
Questo mi pare inerente all'argomento, potrebbe aitare a capire anche questa ragazza.
Se hai una relazione significa che hai almeno un'infatuazione per un uomo, ma se ne hai diversi... perché?


----------



## contepinceton (19 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> :mrgreen: ti reputi come Mattia davvero?
> Tua moglie ha tutta la mia solidarietà. ma capisco perchè ti ama.


No è lui che è come me no?:carneval::carneval::carneval:
Mi imita no?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (19 Marzo 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Mio marito sa che sono stata con altri uomini. Non li conosce, perchè un minimo di rispetto anche nel tradimento cerco di mantenerlo, ma lo sa.
> 
> Di altri non sa. Perchè, se prima tiravo fuori tutto, ora tendo ad essere più discreta. Ma sul fatto che io NON voglio esclusività sessuale nel nostro matrimonio in questa fase della nostra vita, lui non ha dubbi, perchè ne parliamo quasi ogni giorno, a rischio di scornarci.
> 
> ...


Quoto
Quando penso alla reazione di mio marito all'eventuale scoperta del mio tradimento, mi auguro che non sia "Bè tutto qui...!!" perchè capirei che il nostro matrimonio è finito senza possibilità di recupero...


----------



## Sole (19 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E io intendevo dire che lei può a buon diritto usare quell'espressione.



E chi ha detto il contrario?

Tu mi hai risposto come se io ritenessi pesante il fatto che Tebe possa rinfacciare certe cose al suo uomo. Cosa che non mi permetterei mai di dire, non è il mio stile.

Io ribadisco che il commento 'pesante' si riferiva al tradimento del suo compagno.

Fai tutte le riflessioni che vuoi, ma senza stravolgere il mio pensiero, nè mettendole in contrapposizione col mio pensiero quando non lo sono.


----------



## Sole (19 Marzo 2012)

Hammogoodbye ha detto:


> Ma perché lo fai?
> Questo mi pare inerente all'argomento, potrebbe aitare a capire anche questa ragazza.
> Se hai una relazione significa che hai almeno un'infatuazione per un uomo, ma se ne hai diversi... perché?



Perchè è complicato. Provo a spiegarlo, ma finiró col dire le cose a metá.

Ho iniziato quando, delusa da mio marito, ho deciso che non avrei mai più investito tutta me stessa nel rapporto con un uomo. Stare con altri per me è come lasciare una porta aperta nella mia vita di coppia. Un modo per dire che ci sono, do tutto quello che posso, ma non darò mai tutto fino in fondo.

Recentemente sono venute fuori altre motivazioni, legate invece al mio percorso personale. Al fatto che per tutta la vita ho vissuto nelle 'regole' senza mai trasgredire, costruendomi una fortezza intorno, impedendomi di essere libera e di esprimermi...e il mio matrimonio, molto stretto e soffocante, era parte del problema. Diciamo che sto sperimentando una parte di me che non era mai uscita...e che nel momento in cui le sicurezze che mi dava il mio matrimonio sono crollate, ho colto l'occasione per ricostruirmi totalmente. Ora mi trovo a questo punto.


----------



## Kid (19 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Tradisco il mio uomo.
> ho perso la testa! sto bene con il mio uomo, non mi manca nulla e non so perchè vado a letto con un'altro.
> solo per sesso?  il sesso con lui è fantastico...ma non solo...sono arrivata a esser gelosa del mio amante...i sensi di colpa mi uccidono e nonostante tutto continuo a tradire..continuo a pensare all'altro, sentirlo, vederlo.
> non riesco ad immaginare la mia vita senza il mio fidanzato, un domani voglio anche sposarlo però non mi spiego il mio comportamento.
> ...


Io mi astengo a sto giro.


----------



## Simy (19 Marzo 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Io mi astengo a sto giro.


:up:


----------



## Rabarbaro (19 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Tradisco il mio uomo.
> ho perso la testa! sto bene con il mio uomo, non mi manca nulla e non so perchè vado a letto con un'altro.
> solo per sesso?  il sesso con lui è fantastico...ma non solo...sono arrivata a esser gelosa del mio amante...i sensi di colpa mi uccidono e nonostante tutto continuo a tradire..continuo a pensare all'altro, sentirlo, vederlo.
> non riesco ad immaginare la mia vita senza il mio fidanzato, un domani voglio anche sposarlo però non mi spiego il mio comportamento.
> ...


Ciao!

Io credo che sia bellissimo quello che stai provando!
Le persone restano così lontane tra di loro la giorno d'oggi, la società così individualista ci pone in trasparenti prigioni di solitudine e l'amore, nella sua contagiosità benefica, si trova limitato da una strettissima quarantena sentimentale!
Tu, invece, sei come un chiosco di difterite che vende baci francesi per beneficenza e come un cadavere turco, gonfio di sentimento, che viene catapultato entro le mura di Bisanzio.
Il tuo corpo mette in contatto il seme che gli uomini non vorrebbero mai mischiare nel loro egoismo riproduttivo, sei un'arca dell'amicizia maschile ed un calume pieno di erba cipollina che gli amici possono fumare a turno attorno al fuoco.
Perchè l'amicizia è importante!
E tu, un po' come avviene tra i passeggeri che effettuano il car-sharing, sei il pretesto per nuovi contatti e nuove condivisioni di interessi, di opinioni e di vita!
Se le persone piacciono più per le loro similitudini di piacevolezze piuttosto che per le loro differenze di tediosità, i due ragazzi che ti amplessano devono essere talmente compatibil, sotto certi aspetti che il loro diventare amici, se li vorrai mettere in contatto, è cosa da ritenersi certa!
Sii il ponte che li unisce profondamente, sii il raccordo anulare che li congiunge e sii anche lo scivolo dei guardinetti sul quale possano lisciarsi le chiappe!
Tu ben sai che, in quanto amati da te, loro già si amano a vicenda!
Il loro è un amore puro, un amore un po' particolare magari, di quelli dei quali certi bigotti non vogliono neppure sentir parlare e che gli fa storcere il naso anche quando lo pratica un saggio come Socrate.
Ma tu non sei come quei beceri sciovinisti maschilisti!
Tu sarai l'incubatrice di un'unione nuova e dolcissima, avulsa dalle paranoie riproduttive e dal sozzo spurgo mensile delle donne!
Stai creando una nuova forma di candidissima relazione sentimentale!
Un po' come dal letame nascono fiori profumatissimi!
E tu non sarai gelosa ed oppressiva con loro, col loro desiderio di involarsi dal nido entro il quale sono nati e cresciuti!
Non continuerai a volerli solo per te, ma, da buona madre, soffrirai in silenzio mentre li vedrai passeggiare felici per le strade di San Diego, mano nella mano.
Tu avrai fatto un buon lavoro e loro ti porteranno nel cuore per sempre.
Forse un giorno adotteranno un nipotino e tu diventerai zia.

Cosa aspetti a farli incontrare?
Non essere egoista!

Ciao!


----------



## Alce Veloce (19 Marzo 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao!
> 
> Io credo che sia bellissimo quello che stai provando!
> Le persone restano così lontane tra di loro la giorno d'oggi, la società così individualista ci pone in trasparenti prigioni di solitudine e l'amore, nella sua contagiosità benefica, si trova limitato da una strettissima quarantena sentimentale!
> ...


RABARBAROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

:dance::salta::rofl::rofl::rofl:MA QUANTO MI SEI MANCATO!!!!!:rofl::rofl::rofl::salta::dance:


----------



## lothar57 (19 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Tradisco il mio uomo.
> ho perso la testa! sto bene con il mio uomo, non mi manca nulla e non so perchè vado a letto con un'altro.
> solo per sesso? il sesso con lui è fantastico...ma non solo...sono arrivata a esser gelosa del mio amante...i sensi di colpa mi uccidono e nonostante tutto continuo a tradire..continuo a pensare all'altro, sentirlo, vederlo.
> non riesco ad immaginare la mia vita senza il mio fidanzato, un domani voglio anche sposarlo però non mi spiego il mio comportamento.
> ...


Ciao anonima..anch'io a casa sto benissimo,il sesso e'grandioso anche se 35 anni tra matrimonio e fidanzamento,di mia moglie sono pure geloso,perche'e'ancora molto bella,e poi vedo per strada come la guardano..bella casa..anche al mare..figli fantastici..non mi manca niente..eppure....ho un'''amica''da ormai 8mesi,e un'altra che con grande fatica sto,''catturando''...se sei cosi'non c'e'niente da fare.....


----------



## Rabarbaro (19 Marzo 2012)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> RABARBAROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> :dance::salta::rofl::rofl::rofl:MA QUANTO MI SEI MANCATO!!!!!:rofl::rofl::rofl::salta::dance:



O vate Alce,
Con te ritorna un poeta!
E' sempre un piacere!


----------



## Incazzato Nero (19 Marzo 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao anonima..anch'io a casa sto benissimo,il sesso e'grandioso anche se 35 anni tra matrimonio e fidanzamento,di mia moglie sono pure geloso,perche'e'ancora molto bella,e poi vedo per strada come la guardano..bella casa..anche al mare..figli fantastici..non mi manca niente..eppure....ho un'''amica''da ormai 8mesi,e un'altra che con grande fatica sto,''catturando''...se sei cosi'non c'e'niente da fare.....


E sti' cazzi? puoi tradire anche se sei un morto di fame...attento a tua moglie!!! chi la fa' l'aspetti, non si sa' mai....


----------



## lothar57 (19 Marzo 2012)

Incazzato Nero ha detto:


> E sti' cazzi? puoi tradire anche se sei un morto di fame...attento a tua moglie!!! chi la fa' l'aspetti, non si sa' mai....



ma cosa centra scusa??intendevo dire che pur non mancandomi niente lo faccio..hai travisato..mi spiace...
certo che l'aspetto e metto in conto..ma lei si veste e si atteggia..ma finisce li'..spero..ahahahah..


----------



## Skizzofern (19 Marzo 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao!
> 
> Io credo che sia bellissimo quello che stai provando!
> Le persone restano così lontane tra di loro la giorno d'oggi, la società così individualista ci pone in trasparenti prigioni di solitudine e l'amore, nella sua contagiosità benefica, si trova limitato da una strettissima quarantena sentimentale!
> ...


ma come ti vengono???


----------



## Skizzofern (19 Marzo 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao anonima..anch'io a casa sto benissimo,il sesso e'grandioso anche se 35 anni tra matrimonio e fidanzamento,di mia moglie sono pure geloso,perche'e'ancora molto bella,e poi vedo per strada come la guardano..*bella casa..anche al mare.*.figli fantastici..non mi manca niente..eppure....ho un'''amica''da ormai 8mesi,e un'altra che con grande fatica sto,''catturando''...se sei cosi'non c'e'niente da fare.....


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

sei talmente fuori che mi sei simpatico


----------



## Skizzofern (19 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma più che un atteggiamento meschino *io ci trovo una disarmante sincerità.
> Insomma lei dice...
> Care amiche,
> Io adesso fotto con un altro, so che è sbagliato, so che sto facendo una porcata al mio fidanzato, ma purtroppo non riesco a farne a meno...le mie mutandine ballano e fiumano per questo qui.*
> Poi io sono fatta così...se lui mi tradisse non glielo perdonerei.



Davanti a ciò chi può resistere??
Quale valore, relazione, ideale può competere con  mutande che ballano e fiumano?
E' destino...non c'è niente da fare.
Inutile opporsi.


----------



## Kid (19 Marzo 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao!
> 
> Io credo che sia bellissimo quello che stai provando!
> Le persone restano così lontane tra di loro la giorno d'oggi, la società così individualista ci pone in trasparenti prigioni di solitudine e l'amore, nella sua contagiosità benefica, si trova limitato da una strettissima quarantena sentimentale!
> ...


Non sto scherzando: secondo me dovresti provare a sfondare nel mondo dello spettacolo.

Un mito.


----------



## Tebe (19 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Davanti a ciò chi può resistere??
> Quale valore, relazione, ideale può competere con  mutande che ballano e fiumano?
> E' destino...non c'è niente da fare.
> Inutile opporsi.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (19 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Davanti a ciò chi può resistere??
> Quale valore, relazione, ideale può competere con  mutande che ballano e fiumano?
> E' destino...non c'è niente da fare.
> Inutile opporsi.


Ma è bisogno di dirlo...
o di darlo?
Di darla?


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma è bisogno di dirlo...
> o di darlo?
> Di darla?



O di averlo?

cip cip


----------



## Tebe (19 Marzo 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> *O di averlo?*
> 
> cip cip


*SI!*


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> *SI!*



Ciccia calmati dai su... poche ore, suvvia... :carneval:


----------



## Simy (19 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> *SI!*


cerchiamo di mantenere la calma è  

:lipstick:


----------



## Tebe (19 Marzo 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> cerchiamo di mantenere la calma è
> 
> :lipstick:



Sono calmissima, perchè?

Tra l'altro gli farò pure una sorpresa....

Non era stata voluta ma causa incidente di percorso ceretta...

Io trovo il tutto inquietante ma magari lui apprezza ( e gli viene un coccolone così siamo a posto:incazzato

Abbiamo svaccato totalmente un 3d...

L'ennesimo...e senza nemmeno il supporto di Tuba


----------



## lunaiena (19 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sono calmissima, perchè?
> 
> Tra l'altro gli farò pure una sorpresa....
> 
> ...



Dai su.....
vai e colpisci ....
Stanotte comunque sarò collegata ....
Per qualsiasi tipo di sfogo....
:up:


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Marzo 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Dai su.....
> vai e colpisci ....
> Stanotte comunque sarò collegata ....
> Per qualsiasi tipo di sfogo....
> :up:




HAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!!

Scusate, ma non avete la visione di 'sto gruppeto di donne lì attaccate al pc -me compresa ovvio - e Tebe che appena consumato con Manager (appena consumato Manager? ) corre a scriver i some è stato.... HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## lothar57 (19 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sono calmissima, perchè?
> 
> Tra l'altro gli farò pure una sorpresa....
> 
> ...



Ciao Tebe..certo che apprezza..vedrai andra'tutto bene...calma e pazienza,la stessa che provo a mantenere io a cneh se la voglia di mandarle a fan c.....e'grande..mi capisci vero??ahahahahahha...ti aggiorno poi anch'io


----------



## Tebe (19 Marzo 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Dai su.....
> vai e colpisci ....
> Stanotte comunque sarò collegata ....
> Per qualsiasi tipo di sfogo....
> :up:


Ti prendo in parola! magari riesumiamo il 3d dell'inizio...quando mi avevate presa per un fake...sono ancora traumatizzata....


----------



## lunaiena (19 Marzo 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!!
> 
> Scusate, ma non avete la visione di 'sto gruppeto di donne lì attaccate al pc -me compresa ovvio - e Tebe che appena consumato con Manager (appena consumato Manager? ) corre a scriver i some è stato.... HAHAHAHAHAHA




Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiii.......

Questa è solidarietà femminile no!


----------



## Simy (19 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ti prendo in parola! magari riesumiamo il 3d dell'inizio...quando mi avevate presa per un fake...*sono ancora traumatizzata*....



scusa


----------



## Simy (19 Marzo 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiii.......
> 
> Questa è solidarietà femminile no!



si si  
io pure voglio essere aggiornata!


----------



## Tebe (19 Marzo 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> si si
> io pure voglio essere aggiornata!


Grazie ragazze! E pure Lothar!!!
Ora scappo perchè....dovrei portare una cosa a manager...sono stata scelta...visto che nessuno ci vuole andare e considerato che il bacio sulla fronte ha fatto il giro dell'universo...

Quando torno, se torno, vado a cercare il 3d dell'inizio così continuiamo di là...

vado:scared:

Simy...accetto le scuse per avere pensato fossi un fake.
Chissà perchè poi avete pensato questo...mah...


----------



## lothar57 (19 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Grazie ragazze! E pure Lothar!!!
> Ora scappo perchè....dovrei portare una cosa a manager...sono stata scelta...visto che nessuno ci vuole andare e considerato che il bacio sulla fronte ha fatto il giro dell'universo...
> 
> Quando torno, se torno, vado a cercare il 3d dell'inizio così continuiamo di là...
> ...



bene anch'io vado..tra poco e'l'ora X o dentro o fuori..at salut


----------



## Simy (19 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Grazie ragazze! E pure Lothar!!!
> Ora scappo perchè....dovrei portare una cosa a manager...sono stata scelta...visto che nessuno ci vuole andare e considerato che il bacio sulla fronte ha fatto il giro dell'universo...
> 
> Quando torno, se torno, vado a cercare il 3d dell'inizio così continuiamo di là...
> ...


vedi di tornare


----------



## Flavia (19 Marzo 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!!
> 
> Scusate, ma non avete la visione di 'sto gruppeto di donne lì attaccate al pc -me compresa ovvio - e Tebe che appena consumato con Manager (appena consumato Manager? ) corre a scriver i some è stato.... HAHAHAHAHAHA


Nausicca questa soap-opera di Tebe credo che abbia avuto più ascolti di qualsiasi telenovela della storia, e non credo di sbagliare se dico che il pubblico non è solo femminile:smile:


----------



## contepinceton (19 Marzo 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> O di averlo?
> 
> cip cip


cip cip un cazzo...
intanto non trovo più il mio uccello...
cip cip...


----------



## Alce Veloce (19 Marzo 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> Nausicca questa soap-opera di Tebe credo che abbia avuto più ascolti di qualsiasi telenovela della storia, e non credo di sbagliare se dico che il pubblico non è solo femminile:smile:


Mi sa che ci si troverà a sgomitare


----------



## Flavia (19 Marzo 2012)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Mi sa che ci si troverà a sgomitare


Tebe ci farà pagare un canone tipo quello tv, per sapere come procede la vicenda


----------



## Alce Veloce (19 Marzo 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> Tebe ci farà pagare un canone tipo quello tv, per sapere come procede la vicenda


Ma no, si accontenterà della tessera ricaricabile


----------



## Flavia (19 Marzo 2012)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ma no, si accontenterà della tessera ricaricabile


dici?
però la sua storia sembra quella di una soap: il bel e tenebroso manager, la fanciulla dolce e delicata (Tebina), l'arpia gelosa gelmy.....


----------



## Tebe (19 Marzo 2012)

SMETTETELA!!
Ma non potete farmi ridere così, dai.
Il momento è serio!!!
Mi ha mandato una mail da dove si EVINCE CHIARAMENTE che è entrato in ansia!!!

Ora basta. vado a casa a fare gli ultimi preparativi.
Mi trasformo in Tebina pucci pucci


----------



## Alce Veloce (19 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> SMETTETELA!!
> Ma non potete farmi ridere così, dai.
> Il momento è serio!!!
> Mi ha mandato una mail da dove si EVINCE CHIARAMENTE che è entrato in ansia!!!
> ...


Haiahiahaihaihai l'ansia............:unhappy:


----------



## Flavia (19 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> SMETTETELA!!
> Ma non potete farmi ridere così, dai.
> Il momento è serio!!!
> Mi ha mandato una mail da dove si EVINCE CHIARAMENTE che è entrato in ansia!!!
> ...


suvvia perdonaci
manda a manager una tisana al tiglio:smile:


----------



## Alce Veloce (19 Marzo 2012)

Nell'ore che 'l dì volgono al tramonto
Tebe s'appresta a sanguinosa pugna
schierando i prodi suoi per dare affronto

a Manager, po'rello, che alla p*r*ugna
avea mirato già da tempo molto.
E quindi l'ora dei suoi ludi giugna!

Di Tebe la speranza è che sia colto
da gran sopresa, e che tra ansia e fretta
non sia il conflitto subito risolto

Che l'arma batta a lungo in lotta stretta
che molte sian le vittime sul campo
che pugna non sia al fine sol....pugnetta


----------



## Simy (19 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> SMETTETELA!!
> Ma non potete farmi ridere così, dai.
> Il momento è serio!!!
> Mi ha mandato una mail da dove si EVINCE CHIARAMENTE che è entrato in ansia!!!
> ...



e no! l'ansia pure oggi no!
cazzo Tebe se non va come deve andare mi dai il suo numero e gli spiego un paio di cosette :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## lothar57 (19 Marzo 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> e no! l'ansia pure oggi no!
> cazzo Tebe se non va come deve andare mi dai il suo numero e gli spiego un paio di cosette :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:



la vedo molto brutta..si accettano scommesse..funziona cosi'

manager fa cilecca...lo paghiamo a 0.25

manager riesce             ''        ''   a 25.50..

comunque lei sbaglia..alle 20:30 si va'a casa non in motel..poveretto dopo una guornata pesa,aggiungi l'assillo di''dovere''per forza....ahahhahah..farei fatica io che modestamente....


----------



## contepinceton (19 Marzo 2012)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Nell'ore che 'l dì volgono al tramonto
> Tebe s'appresta a sanguinosa pugna
> schierando i prodi suoi per dare affronto
> 
> ...


Ma sta qua mettela nel blog di tebe...eh?
Dai il suo blog è na forza...
Ma mi raccomando circospezione...
Là ci sono donnine che chiaccherano tra di loro...

Ma ti spanci dalle risate...
E capisci come "loro" ci vedono...

Altro che uomo denim...
dei poveri puffi nelle mani delle arpie malefiche...

Sempre caro mi fu...
Il gatto a novecode...

Giù le mani bestiacce...
Ma povero sto manager...


----------



## Tebe (19 Marzo 2012)

*ADESSO BASTA!*

Vi intimo fortemente di smetterla!
Pure tu Lothar!
Non ho parole!!!
Adesso sono a a casa a prepararmi e dopo avere postato questa risposta NON verrò più qui perchè portate troppa jella.
Sembra un party

Ci vediamo dal 3d strappamutande...*dopo*...spero molto. Molto. *Dopo.*
E se Manager fa cilecca .......patata secca per tre mesi alle amanti e tre mesi di pipino mollo ai traditori.

Cavoli vostri:incazzato:


----------



## Alce Veloce (19 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma sta qua mettela nel blog di tebe...eh?
> Dai il suo blog è na forza...
> Ma mi raccomando circospezione...
> Là ci sono donnine che chiaccherano tra di loro...
> ...



Confesso la profondità della mia ignoranza: 'ndo cazz'o trovo sto blog?


----------



## Simy (19 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Vi intimo fortemente di smetterla!
> Pure tu Lothar!
> Non ho parole!!!
> Adesso sono a a casa a prepararmi e dopo avere postato questa risposta NON verrò più qui perchè portate troppa jella.
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (19 Marzo 2012)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Confesso la profondità della mia ignoranza: 'ndo cazz'o trovo sto blog?


http://www.tradimento.net/blog.php?u=4297


----------



## contepinceton (19 Marzo 2012)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Confesso la profondità della mia ignoranza: 'ndo cazz'o trovo sto blog?


Alce la tua penna potrebbe molto in tuo blog!:up::up:


----------



## Alce Veloce (19 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Alce la tua penna potrebbe molto in tuo blog!:up::up:


In qual accidente di maniera funge 'esto diabolico artifizio?


----------



## contepinceton (19 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Vi intimo fortemente di smetterla!
> Pure tu Lothar!
> Non ho parole!!!
> Adesso sono a a casa a prepararmi e dopo avere postato questa risposta NON verrò più qui perchè portate troppa jella.
> ...


Donna.
Calmati!
Cos'è tutta questa caciara eh?
Vedi piuttosto di farlo felicetto il manager...
O la maledizione del conte si abbatterà su di te!

Io faccio il tifo per il manager...

Che ti conci per le feste...
Che ti spenni come una gallina XD...


----------



## Flavia (19 Marzo 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> la vedo molto brutta..si accettano scommesse..funziona cosi'
> 
> manager fa cilecca...lo paghiamo a 0.25
> 
> ...


si sei un modesto generalmente
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Tebe ha detto:


> Vi intimo fortemente di smetterla!
> Pure tu Lothar!
> Non ho parole!!!
> Adesso sono a a casa a prepararmi e dopo avere postato questa risposta NON verrò più qui perchè portate troppa jella.
> ...


dai su Tebe  macchè jella , siamo tutti con te (in senso metaforico)
:smile:


----------



## lothar57 (19 Marzo 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> si sei un modesto generalmente
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> ...


Ciao Flavia.....ma e'bello esserlo..l'immodestia e'un gran pregio!!!!


----------



## lothar57 (19 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Donna.
> Calmati!
> Cos'è tutta questa caciara eh?
> Vedi piuttosto di farlo felicetto il manager...
> ...


amico mio lo sai come dicono a Napoli??''o'cazzo non ha da tene'pensieri''....manager li ha..figurati dopo 10 ore di lavor(immagino...)con una donna tanto piu'giovane...in un cavolo di motel..alle 8 di sera.......quindi mi sa'che ..an tira brisa...


----------



## Eliade (19 Marzo 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Dai su.....
> vai e colpisci ....
> Stanotte comunque sarò collegata ....
> Per qualsiasi tipo di sfogo....
> :up:


Io credo che dopo cena resterò in abbondante anonimato...:scared:


----------



## Eliade (19 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> SMETTETELA!!
> Ma non potete farmi ridere così, dai.
> Il momento è serio!!!
> Mi ha mandato una mail da dove si EVINCE CHIARAMENTE che è entrato in ansia!!!
> ...


A questo gli potrebbe venire un colpo anche prima di entrare in motel...altro che far tremare l'ufficio! :rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (19 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Vi intimo fortemente di smetterla!
> Pure tu Lothar!
> Non ho parole!!!
> Adesso sono a a casa a prepararmi e dopo avere postato questa risposta NON verrò più qui perchè portate troppa jella.
> ...


Allora sono salva! Oppure includi anche gli amanti entrambi single?


----------



## Hallogoodbye (19 Marzo 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Perchè è complicato. Provo a spiegarlo, ma finiró col dire le cose a metá.
> 
> Ho iniziato quando, delusa da mio marito, ho deciso che non avrei mai più investito tutta me stessa nel rapporto con un uomo. Stare con altri per me è come lasciare una porta aperta nella mia vita di coppia. Un modo per dire che ci sono, do tutto quello che posso, ma non darò mai tutto fino in fondo.
> 
> Recentemente sono venute fuori altre motivazioni, legate invece al mio percorso personale. Al fatto che per tutta la vita ho vissuto nelle 'regole' senza mai trasgredire, costruendomi una fortezza intorno, impedendomi di essere libera e di esprimermi...e il mio matrimonio, molto stretto e soffocante, era parte del problema. Diciamo che sto sperimentando una parte di me che non era mai uscita...e che nel momento in cui le sicurezze che mi dava il mio matrimonio sono crollate, ho colto l'occasione per ricostruirmi totalmente. Ora mi trovo a questo punto.


Ti ringrazio della risposta.
Ho capito.
Ma credo che sia una strada sbagliata non ci si libera dell'attaccamento a qualcunoche ci ha deluso in questo modo.
Mi sembra sia come cantare per superare la paura del buio... si ha paura lo stesso.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Marzo 2012)

Hallogoodbye ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio della risposta.
> Ho capito.
> Ma credo che sia una strada sbagliata non ci si libera dell'attaccamento a qualcunoche ci ha deluso in questo modo.
> Mi sembra sia come cantare per superare la paura del buio... si ha paura lo stesso.


:up::up::up::up:
Penso anch'io...
Ma ha diritto a farsi le sue esperienze e a tirare le debite conclusioni...
No?
Fosse anche un fottutissimo pugno di mosche...
Ognuno ha diritto di vivere quel che crede...sia...fondamentale per il suo essere...
Non trovi?


----------



## Hallogoodbye (19 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :up::up::up::up:
> Penso anch'io...
> Ma ha diritto a farsi le sue esperienze e a tirare le debite conclusioni...
> No?
> ...


Certo!
Ci mancherebbe!
Non credo che se qualcuno glielo sconsigliasse in ogni caso sarebbe ascoltato.
Sono discorsi accademici, no?
Però se non è la strada giusta non si libera di nulla.


----------



## Sole (19 Marzo 2012)

Hallogoodbye ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio della risposta.
> Ho capito.
> Ma credo che sia una strada sbagliata non ci si libera dell'attaccamento a qualcunoche ci ha deluso in questo modo.
> Mi sembra sia come cantare per superare la paura del buio... si ha paura lo stesso.



Non credo si possa capire il mio momento. Ci sono tante cose mie personali che non voglio mettere in piazza e che darebbero un quadro più chiaro.

Puó darsi che sia una strada sbagliata ma per me ha funzionato. Sto bene, sono serena, ho avviato un buon dialogo con mio marito e sto sperimentando il mio femminile...sto imparando molte cose su di me e sugli uomini, pezzi di un puzzle che mi mancavano...e oggi sono una donna più forte e sicura.

Qualunque strada puó essere valida, se durante il percorso si imparano tante cose...qualunque esperienza puó servire se la si approfondisce. E a volte le esperienze sbagliate sono quelle più utili


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Marzo 2012)

io so di sbagliare...lo so!!! sono egoista...lo so!!! ma non riesco a smettere!!! non sto cercando da voi parole di conforto o altro..non cerco neanche di dare spiegazioni...avevo solo bisogno di dirlo...HO TRADITO..STO TRADENDO...non mi fa sentire meglio sicuramente...mi merito tutto ciò che state dicendo e non voglio fare la vittima...sono al corrente di che persona sono diventata!!!


----------



## Alce Veloce (20 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> io so di sbagliare...lo so!!! sono egoista...lo so!!! ma non riesco a smettere!!! non sto cercando da voi parole di conforto o altro..non cerco neanche di dare spiegazioni...avevo solo bisogno di dirlo...HO TRADITO..STO TRADENDO...non mi fa sentire meglio sicuramente...mi merito tutto ciò che state dicendo e non voglio fare la vittima...sono al corrente di che persona sono diventata!!!


Mi spiace, ma dall'esterno la triste verità è anche che questo atteggiamento, molto drammatico, appare evidentemente come strumentale.
Io stesso, pur stando dall'altra parte della barricata, mi sono trovato coinvolto in una sorta di partitura drammatica di questo genere dalla quale pareva non mi potessi tirare fuori, ma ho scoperto che era solo un tentativo autoassolutorio.
Ammettere una colpa o una debolezza, soprattutto gridando come stai facendo tu è sempre solo un tentativo del genere.Vittima degli altri o di sè stessi, poco cambia. Chi veramente ha intenzione di uscire da quel copione non ha bisogno di esternare, ma al contrario di scavare dentro.


----------



## Eliade (20 Marzo 2012)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Mi spiace, ma dall'esterno la triste verità è anche che questo atteggiamento, molto drammatico, appare evidentemente come strumentale.
> Io stesso, pur stando dall'altra parte della barricata, mi sono trovato coinvolto in una sorta di partitura drammatica di questo genere dalla quale pareva non mi potessi tirare fuori, ma ho scoperto che era solo un tentativo autoassolutorio.
> Ammettere una colpa o una debolezza, soprattutto gridando come stai facendo tu è sempre solo un tentativo del genere.Vittima degli altri o di sè stessi, poco cambia. Chi veramente ha intenzione di uscire da quel copione non ha bisogno di esternare, ma al contrario di scavare dentro.


Quoto!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> io so di sbagliare...lo so!!! sono egoista...lo so!!! ma non riesco a smettere!!! non sto cercando da voi parole di conforto o altro..non cerco neanche di dare spiegazioni...avevo solo bisogno di dirlo...HO TRADITO..STO TRADENDO...non mi fa sentire meglio sicuramente...mi merito tutto ciò che state dicendo e non voglio fare la vittima...sono al corrente di che persona sono diventata!!!


mia cara non stare a sentire tutte le menate di questa masnada di pazzi

se la cosa non ti fa sentire meglio smetti subito
sia questo il tuo unico metro di misura


----------



## lothar57 (20 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> mia cara non stare a sentire tutte le menate di questa masnada di pazzi
> 
> se la cosa non ti fa sentire meglio smetti subito
> sia questo il tuo unico metro di misura



grande Chiaro stra approvo..come sempre..meno male che ci siamo io Tebe,tu,Ewy...glia ltri sono veramente fuori!!


----------



## Eretteo (20 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> io so di sbagliare...lo so!!! sono egoista...lo so!!! ma non riesco a smettere!!!....


Cosa aspetti a mettere il tuo amoruccio alla cassa e l'attendente fuori dalla camera con cronometro e bastone per picchiare sulla porta scaduto il quarto d'ora accademico?
Le doti di natura e' un peccato mortale non sfruttarle!
Con la crisi ed i decenni che si prospettano,poi....
Hai una banca fra le gambe,emetti in proprio i tuoi buoni del tesoro!
Folle di diligenti e scrupolosi risparmiatori non attendono altro che d'affidarti i loro sudati risparmi,cosi' poi tornano a casa senza piu' la paura d'esser derubati,e tu prendi la residenza in un bel paradiso fiscale,pensa al futuro!


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Marzo 2012)

*il sesso*

Il sesso è bello ,poi se monello...

Si,si fa sesso ,poi ci piace e si entra in un vortice che ti aspira violentemente.

Si innescano meccanismi celebrali comlicati e cosi' ,e cosi' eccoti qui succube dei tuoi desideri.


ciao blu


----------



## Konrad (21 Marzo 2012)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Mi spiace, ma dall'esterno la triste verità è anche che questo atteggiamento, molto drammatico, appare evidentemente come strumentale.
> Io stesso, pur stando dall'altra parte della barricata, mi sono trovato coinvolto in una sorta di partitura drammatica di questo genere dalla quale pareva non mi potessi tirare fuori, ma ho scoperto che era solo un tentativo autoassolutorio.
> Ammettere una colpa o una debolezza, soprattutto gridando come stai facendo tu è sempre solo un tentativo del genere.Vittima degli altri o di sè stessi, poco cambia. Chi veramente ha intenzione di uscire da quel copione non ha bisogno di esternare, ma al contrario di scavare dentro.


:up:


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Marzo 2012)

*come ti capisco...*

leggendo la tua riflessione mi sono ritrovata perfettamente nelle tue parole sto vivendo anche io la stessa identica situazione e ti assicuro che è una cosa tremenda...quando sono con l'amante vivo emozioni che da qualche tempo col mio uomo non provo più, ma allo stesso tempo il pensiero di lasciarlo mi terrorizza e non immagino una vita senza di lui(il mio fidanzato) conviviamo da 3 anni, abbiamo un cane che è come se fosse nostro figlio e lui non vive senza di me e me lo ripete ogni giorno!! solo che proprio l'altro giorno ho ricevuto da mia suocera la notizia che lei sa tutto della mia storia parallela che va avanti da un anno e mezzo e mi ha detto di lasciare suo figlio altrimenti gli racconta tutto...ora mi trovo in una situazione allucinante che mi sta uccidendo perchè il pensiero di perdere il mio uomo mi fa soffire tremendamente e anche perchè paradossalmente ho improvvisamente cominciato a provare un senso di odio nei confronti dell'amante perchè nella mia testa sarebbe colpa sua tutto questo casino...so che le responsabilità sono di entrambi ma non voglio accettare di perdere una persona così importante...non so come andrà a finire perchè se raccontassi al mio uomo la verità non la prenderebbe affatto bene e sicuramente dovrò ugualmente lasciarlo, ma allo stesso tempo non posso continuare a vivere nella menzogna dal momento che sua mamma sa tutto ed è intenzionata a dirglielo...direi che è proprio un bel casino...perciò cara compagna di (dis)avventura, prendi al più presto una decisione definitiva guardando nel profondo del tuo cuore perchè col passare del tempo le cose peggiorano...e, come sta succedendo a me, ti accorgerai di quanto una persona sia importante solo nel momento in cui la perderai.trova la forza e il coraggio di decidere


----------



## Minerva (21 Marzo 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> grande Chiaro stra approvo..come sempre..meno male che ci siamo io Tebe,tu,Ewy...glia ltri *sono veramente fuori!*!


e apriteci che fa freddo


----------



## Alce Veloce (21 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> e apriteci che fa freddo


:rotfl:


----------



## Fabry (21 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> leggendo la tua riflessione mi sono ritrovata perfettamente nelle tue parole sto vivendo anche io la stessa identica situazione e ti assicuro che è una cosa tremenda...quando sono con l'amante vivo emozioni che da qualche tempo col mio uomo non provo più, ma allo stesso tempo il pensiero di lasciarlo mi terrorizza e non immagino una vita senza di lui(il mio fidanzato) conviviamo da 3 anni, abbiamo un cane che è come se fosse nostro figlio e lui non vive senza di me e me lo ripete ogni giorno!! solo che proprio l'altro giorno ho ricevuto da mia suocera la notizia che lei sa tutto della mia storia parallela che va avanti da un anno e mezzo e mi ha detto di lasciare suo figlio altrimenti gli racconta tutto...ora mi trovo in una situazione allucinante che mi sta uccidendo perchè il pensiero di perdere il mio uomo mi fa soffire tremendamente e anche perchè paradossalmente ho improvvisamente cominciato a provare un senso di odio nei confronti dell'amante perchè nella mia testa sarebbe colpa sua tutto questo casino...so che le responsabilità sono di entrambi ma non voglio accettare di perdere una persona così importante...non so come andrà a finire perchè se raccontassi al mio uomo la verità non la prenderebbe affatto bene e sicuramente dovrò ugualmente lasciarlo, ma allo stesso tempo non posso continuare a vivere nella menzogna dal momento che sua mamma sa tutto ed è intenzionata a dirglielo...direi che è proprio un bel casino...perciò cara compagna di (dis)avventura, prendi al più presto una decisione definitiva guardando nel profondo del tuo cuore perchè col passare del tempo le cose peggiorano...e, come sta succedendo a me, ti accorgerai di quanto una persona sia importante solo nel momento in cui la perderai.trova la forza e il coraggio di decidere


Ciao non registrata, mi permetto di darti un piccolissimo consiglio rileggiti bene quello che hai scritto, non noti anche tu una grossa contraddizione? Hai il terrore di perdere il tuo compagno, ma imbastisci una relazione extra di un anno e mezzo... forse il desiderio di vivere una vita con lui è solo una grande illusione.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Marzo 2012)

Fabry ha detto:


> Ciao non registrata, mi permetto di darti un piccolissimo consiglio rileggiti bene quello che hai scritto, non noti anche tu una grossa contraddizione? Hai il terrore di perdere il tuo compagno, ma imbastisci una relazione extra di un anno e mezzo... forse il desiderio di vivere una vita con lui è solo una grande illusione.


:up::up::up:
Bravo! Estremamente...


----------



## Minerva (21 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :up::up::up:
> Bravo! *Estremamente*...


com'è che ti sei fissato con questo avverbio, fortemente


----------



## Fabry (21 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :up::up::up:
> Bravo! Estremamente...



Come dico quasi sempre, esprimo semplicemente la mia "opinabilissima opinione"


----------



## Alce Veloce (21 Marzo 2012)

[video=youtube;AFjPe0kIGYo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AFjPe0kIGYo[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (21 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> com'è che ti sei fissato con questo avverbio, fortemente


Pare che i miei smeraldi valgano molto no?
Non ti sembra bello?


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Marzo 2012)

Fabry ha detto:


> Ciao non registrata, mi permetto di darti un piccolissimo consiglio rileggiti bene quello che hai scritto, non noti anche tu una grossa contraddizione? Hai il terrore di perdere il tuo compagno, ma imbastisci una relazione extra di un anno e mezzo... forse il desiderio di vivere una vita con lui è solo una grande illusione.


Il desiderio di vivere con lui è mica un residuo di giorni migliori in cui ci credevi davvero ? 
Un dato acquisito che adesso necessita di un reset ?
Il desiderio di vivere con lui è mica una cosa che hai deciso a tavolino ? 
Una scelta razionale e fredda ? 
Un calcolo che adesso ti crolla addosso ?
Il desiderio di vivere con lui è mica paura di camminare da sola ? 
Il terrore di non trovare un senso ? 
E' mica la convinzione che tanto dopo tutto dopo diventa uguale ?
Il desiderio di vivere con lui è mica un cazzo di nulla ?
Un cazzo di nulla ?
Un cazzo di niente ?
Fangala alle promesse fatte a se stessi
Fangala alla testa matta
Fangala mille volte fangala
Fratelli, ubricatevi o dormite, la strada è segnata


----------



## Eretteo (21 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> leggendo la tua riflessione mi sono ritrovata perfettamente nelle tue parole sto vivendo anche io la stessa identica situazione e ti assicuro che è una cosa tremenda...
> Solo a leggere questo incipit rabbrividisco come le povere bestioline non use all'invernal letargo,sentendosi lambite in autunno dai gelidi venti del nord....
> quando sono con l'amante vivo emozioni che da qualche tempo col mio uomo non provo più,
> Si,tipo un water quando viene sturato con la ventosona nuova,perche' la vecchia ormai sfiancata dall'ipertrofico intasante parto del padronal deretano e' andata in transizione vetrosa minando la tenuta stagna,e la resistenza strutturale della de cuius.
> ...


Non disperare prima che l'unione sia rotta,una bella sciaquata fra le gambe col Viakal ed un topicida e torna come nuova!
Il tuo manzo e' li' che ti aspetta a braccia aperte pronto a perdonarti e piu' innamorato che mai,tanto e' successo solo una volta e tu non lo farai di sicuro mai piu'.
Buon matrimonio!


----------



## Minerva (21 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Pare che i miei smeraldi valgano molto no?
> Non ti sembra bello?


fondamentale
:mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (21 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> leggendo la tua riflessione mi sono ritrovata perfettamente nelle tue parole sto vivendo anche io la stessa identica situazione e ti assicuro che è una cosa tremenda...quando sono con l'amante vivo emozioni che da qualche tempo col mio uomo non provo più, ma allo stesso tempo il pensiero di lasciarlo mi terrorizza e non immagino una vita senza di lui(il mio fidanzato) conviviamo da 3 anni, abbiamo un cane che è come se fosse nostro figlio e lui non vive senza di me e me lo ripete ogni giorno!! solo che proprio l'altro giorno ho ricevuto da mia suocera la notizia che lei sa tutto della mia storia parallela che va avanti da un anno e mezzo e mi ha detto di lasciare suo figlio altrimenti gli racconta tutto...ora mi trovo in una situazione allucinante che mi sta uccidendo perchè il pensiero di perdere il mio uomo mi fa soffire tremendamente e anche perchè paradossalmente ho improvvisamente cominciato a provare un senso di odio nei confronti dell'amante perchè nella mia testa sarebbe colpa sua tutto questo casino...so che le responsabilità sono di entrambi ma non voglio accettare di perdere una persona così importante...non so come andrà a finire perchè se raccontassi al mio uomo la verità non la prenderebbe affatto bene e sicuramente dovrò ugualmente lasciarlo, ma allo stesso tempo non posso continuare a vivere nella menzogna dal momento che sua mamma sa tutto ed è intenzionata a dirglielo...direi che è proprio un bel casino...perciò cara compagna di (dis)avventura, prendi al più presto una decisione definitiva guardando nel profondo del tuo cuore perchè col passare del tempo le cose peggiorano...e, come sta succedendo a me, ti accorgerai di quanto una persona sia importante solo nel momento in cui la perderai.trova la forza e il coraggio di decidere


Convivi da 3 anni e lo tradisci da un anno e mezzo...
Mai pensato che quello che non vuoi perdere e la sicurezza di avere un uomo che ti ami e che ti rimanga accanto (in fondo te lo ripete sempre).
La suocera è un bel problema, ma in fondo credo sia un bene per te....almeno prenderai una decisione.


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Marzo 2012)

*mah....*

posso dire una cosa?
beh a me chi da della vacca zoccola e quindi fa la parte del santo mi fa un po ridere.....
magari poi proprio chi dispensa tali consigli e da tali epiteti poi ha fatto cose  peggiori di chi ha il coraggio di raccontare la propria storia..... sarebbe ben più costruttivo cercare di capire il perchè si fanno certe cose invece che giudicare e additare....e lo dice una che le corna le ha subite e ha saputo perdonare....
anonima se ti va di parlare vediamo di sentirci in privato


----------



## Eliade (23 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> posso dire una cosa?
> *beh a me chi da della vacca zoccola e quindi fa la parte del santo mi fa un po ridere...*..
> magari poi proprio chi dispensa tali consigli e da tali epiteti poi ha fatto cose  peggiori di chi ha il coraggio di raccontare la propria storia..... sarebbe ben più costruttivo cercare di capire il perchè si fanno certe cose invece che giudicare e additare....e lo dice una che le corna le ha subite e ha saputo perdonare....
> anonima se ti va di parlare vediamo di sentirci in privato


Non vi potete sentire in privato se non vi registrate...

Io do della zoccola perché so cosa significa (visto che lo sono, o meglio me lo dicono spesso), però se proprio mi vuoi fare Santa, mi sacrifico. :mexican:


----------



## Simy (23 Marzo 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non vi potete sentire in privato se non vi registrate...
> 
> Io do della zoccola perché so cosa significa (visto che lo sono, o meglio me lo dicono spesso), però se proprio mi vuoi fare Santa, mi sacrifico. :mexican:


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:



:risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata:


----------



## Eliade (23 Marzo 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> :risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata:


Me lo hanno detto talmente tante volte, che  me ne sono convinta ma qualcuno deve pur fare la Santa...:carneval:


----------



## Simy (23 Marzo 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Me lo hanno detto talmente tante volte, che me ne sono convinta ma qualcuno deve pur fare la Santa...:carneval:


vabbè pensaci tu allora.... :carneval:


----------



## Eliade (23 Marzo 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> vabbè pensaci tu allora.... :carneval:


Santa è il mio secondo nome! I lavori zozzi tutti a me li lasciate fare! :carneval:


----------



## Simy (23 Marzo 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Santa è il mio secondo nome! I lavori zozzi tutti a me li lasciate fare! :carneval:


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Eretteo (23 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> posso dire una cosa?
> beh a me chi da della vacca zoccola e quindi fa la parte del santo mi fa un po ridere.....
> magari poi proprio chi dispensa tali consigli e da tali epiteti poi ha fatto cose  peggiori di chi ha il coraggio di raccontare la propria storia..... sarebbe ben più costruttivo cercare di capire il perchè si fanno certe cose invece che giudicare e additare....e lo dice una che le corna le ha subite e ha saputo perdonare....
> anonima se ti va di parlare vediamo di sentirci in privato


PUBBLICITA' PROGRESSO.
E dàila,prima mi offendono una gloriosa automobile costruita per decenni in 7 serie,poi mi dileggiano a sproposito un nobile animale che da millenni accompagna,sostenta e lavora per l'homo sapiens mai adeguatamente ricambiato e ringraziato,in India saranno pure indietro di 7000 anni ma e' sacra!
Giù le mani dalla povera mucca!


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> PUBBLICITA' PROGRESSO.
> E dàila,prima mi offendono una gloriosa automobile costruita per decenni in 7 serie,poi mi dileggiano a sproposito un nobile animale che da millenni accompagna,sostenta e lavora per l'homo sapiens mai adeguatamente ricambiato e ringraziato,in India saranno pure indietro di 7000 anni ma e' sacra!
> Giù le mani dalla povera mucca!


E aspetta solo che se la piglino con il povero cristo del tuo avatar eh?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E aspetta solo che se la piglino con il povero cristo del tuo avatar eh?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


beh non è un problema ....ma prima devono trovare qualcosa per cui offendermi ))))


----------



## Eretteo (23 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E aspetta solo che se la piglino con il povero cristo del tuo avatar eh?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Visto che telaio?
Lì povera croce...  :rotfl:
Era troppo fico e non ho resistito a farlo mio.  :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Visto che telaio?
> Lì povera croce...  :rotfl:
> Era troppo fico e non ho resistito a farlo mio.  :mrgreen:


Coraggio siamo verso la quinta settimana di quaresima...vediamo se sabato santo ti metti nel sepolcro...


----------

